# Poll- How much can you Dumbbell Bench Press?



## corbuk

*How much can you Dumbbell Bench Press?*​
1-25kg593.68%25-50kg45228.21%50-75kg42426.47%75kg-100kg37923.66%100kg-125kg19312.05%125kg-150kg654.06%150kg-175kg130.81%175kg-200kg171.06%


----------



## corbuk

How much can you Dumbbell Bench Press?......

poll is in total wieght


----------



## MasterBlaster

Wasn't there just a poll on this?

Im doing about 115 lbs right now. Warm up with 6-8 95 lb


----------



## corbuk

realy ? Fck fck fck lol


----------



## Louis_C

75Kgs each side on flat, 70Kgs incline, would attempt heavier, but can't find the DBs


----------



## corbuk

is that 75kg each hand? if so good man


----------



## a.notherguy

ive gine 25 - 50.... i am hoping you mean in each hand and not total weight of both dumbells


----------



## a.notherguy

dc55 said:


> Well I've never known of a 200kg dumbell. If so I dont think any sane person would bench it.....
> 
> Thats why I took it as total....


lol - good point


----------



## Louis_C

corbuk said:


> is that 75kg each hand? if so good man


Yeah each hand... so 150Kg in total... Reckon I could do more though as I can do 70Kgs each hand for my shoulders...


----------



## corbuk

your pretty stong then ey?


----------



## Ollie B

my gym goes up to 65kg

Monster goes up to 150kg. Fcuking pussy weights!


----------



## Louis_C

corbuk said:


> your pretty stong then ey?


getting there


----------



## toxo

i have done the 65kg on an incline for reps and 75kg on the flat for reps but when the dumbells get that big its not the same exercise due to the physical size of the bells.


----------



## Louis_C

[email protected] said:


> i have done the 65kg on an incline for reps and 75kg on the flat for reps but when the dumbells get that big its not the same exercise due to the physical size of the bells.


turn them sideways, hammer style, that way u'll only hit the person spotting you behind, and not hitting them together


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> Yeah each hand... so 150Kg in total... Reckon I could do more though as I can do 70Kgs each hand for my shoulders...


Got any videos to prove this?


----------



## Louis_C

Goose said:


> Got any videos to prove this?


nope, but would be quite happy to get some done... im not about fantasising or fabricating... im a serious lifter so you should just believe me! lol


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> nope, but would be quite happy to get some done... im not about fantasising or fabricating... im a serious lifter so you should just believe me! lol


Lol I'm not saying you can't lift them. Just its an impressive dumbell lift. Especially shoulder press 70kg dumbells. Would be a good watch :cool2:


----------



## corbuk

ino mate, There....Are people 3 times your size (he's on the gladiator show )that do 60kg each hand......

But then again ....The same guy does 80kg each hand on this shoulder press machine......and i can do 70kg each hand ( Dont no why ....but i find it easy,)lol, .....So some people are just good at some excersise's.


----------



## Heineken

Combined weight of 85kg, I've not tried higher as the DB's at my uni gym don't go past 40's


----------



## Nathrakh

55kgs each side in incline d bench.


----------



## Louis_C

anyway... isn't it about what you look like in the mirror and not how much you can lift  thats my moto anyway!


----------



## corbuk

Strength for me mate, Size dont matter.

I just cant get my head around carrying all that mass when i could be just as stong/stonger carrying less.

but thats just me.


----------



## Louis_C

whats your strength used for?


----------



## toxo

Louis_C said:


> turn them sideways, hammer style, that way u'll only hit the person spotting you behind, and not hitting them together


 i was never a big fan of the hammer grip for db presses as i like to tuck my elbow and if you do that with a hammer grip you just end up hitting your triceps harder then pecs.


----------



## corbuk

To quote Rippetoe:

"Strong people are harder to kill then weak people, and more useful in general."


----------



## Louis_C

[email protected] said:


> i was never a big fan of the hammer grip for db presses as i like to tuck my elbow and if you do that with a hammer grip you just end up hitting your triceps harder then pecs.


even just a turn in at the top and not complete hammer grip throughout? cant think of any other way around it


----------



## Louis_C

corbuk said:


> Strength for me mate, Size dont matter.
> 
> I just cant get my head around carrying all that mass when i could be just as stong/stonger carrying less.
> 
> but thats just me.


but what do you use your strength for? anything outside of gym?


----------



## corbuk

Louis_C said:


> but what do you use your strength for? anything outside of gym?


To quote Rippetoe:

"Strong people are harder to kill then weak people, and more useful in general."


----------



## Goose

Lol made ma laugh


----------



## Louis_C

corbuk said:


> To quote Rippetoe:
> 
> "Strong people are harder to kill then weak people, and more useful in general."


I've heard the expression 'dumb muscle', so 'dumb strength'?


----------



## corbuk




----------



## toxo

corbuk said:


> To quote Rippetoe:
> 
> "Strong people are harder to kill then weak people, and more useful in general."


but its worth the extra effort once you have as theres more meat on them:thumb:


----------



## TOBE

About 42.5kg dumbbells on flat for 5


----------



## Falconski

Have done the 50k dumbells for 8 reps. Stopped doing em though as was a pain in butt if was training on me todd some days


----------



## powerlifter8

Most I've done was 40kg DB's for a few reps, but I'm a good bit stronger now, maybe get the same reps with 45kg DB's?


----------



## powerlifter8

Oh and I misread the original poll so I hit the 25-50kg option instead of the 75-100kg option.


----------



## Guest

Don't know what it converts to in kg's but I use the 120lb dumbells for 6-8 reps


----------



## dmcc

zeus87529 said:


> Don't know what it converts to in kg's but I use the 120lb dumbells for 6-8 reps


About 55kg.

Personally, I have no idea... don't do it. 35kg for inclines, but that's not maximum and is not my first chest exercise.


----------



## Hobbit JT

I'm 17 and gear free, I did 30kg each arm for 8reps last week followed by 32kg each arm for 5reps on a flat bench. Hoping to up the reps on both next thursday... feeling strong


----------



## man_dem03

got 40kgs for 3 last friday for the first time

read the poll wrong tho so clicked 25-50kg thinking each hand :-(


----------



## corbuk

Ye same , got 40kg each hand yesterday.

Its ok for a 16yr old tho aye?

Another unlucky soul clicks the wrong option LOL.


----------



## Macca 1976

I do 27.5 kg each dumbell which is not bad saying I have just started using them and I am not really built plan on going up to a massive 30kg soon woooooooo!!!!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

can normally rep out on the 40's

on my current diet im repping out on the 30-35's depending on how tired i am!

I also dont leave it very long between sets, few breaths and back into it


----------



## jw007

gym used to have 82kg ones that could do quite comfortably

Till [email protected] gym owner at time said they were not balanced properly so took em apart

waiting for new gym owner to build some more

could shoulder press em too


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> gym used to have 82kg ones that could do quite comfortably
> 
> Till [email protected] gym owner at time said they were not balanced properly so took em apart
> 
> waiting for new gym owner to build some more
> 
> could shoulder press em too


That is roughly 180 lbs each JW?? Damn, you're a strong mofo!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

zeus87529 said:


> That is roughly 180 lbs each JW?? Damn, you're a strong mofo!!! :thumbup1:


yeah about right

And yeah i am (or was:cursing: :cursing: :cursing


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Combined weight.... 36kg on incline.... am such a girl....

....oh aye.... thats right....


----------



## kitten30

Zara-Leoni said:


> Combined weight.... 36kg on incline.... am such a girl....
> 
> ....oh aye.... thats right....


 :thumb: I'm 32kg on incline...also such a girl lol


----------



## donggle

ahhh ****e... i should start reading before voting.

i can incline bench 55kgs in each hand.

i voted 50-75kg though...


----------



## Guest

No idea havent had dbs to use over 125lb in a long time, i can do 15 reps on the incline with the 125lbers which is obviously not great compared to some of you guys:thumb:


----------



## AlphaMale888

I have gotten 130 8 times and 120 8 times on incline but thats in poundage IDK what that translates to in KG


----------



## Guest

AlphaMale888 said:


> I have gotten 130 8 times and 120 8 times on incline but thats in poundage IDK what that translates to in KG


 WOAH THERE BUDDY! Who told you that you could use the word ALPHA in your name, it is an exclusive club and not just any one can join you know:cursing:


----------



## mickruss

46k in each hand just for 3 reps lol


----------



## standardflexer

50kg each side for 8 flat and incline, biggest in my gym not good. moving gyms when im pressing them for 10 plus. lovin the avator pic dmcc.


----------



## judge-dred

i can do 83lbs each side at a struggle maximum reps 8 but usaully 6,83lbs is 35kg or around 6st each


----------



## miller25

I can do 42kg incline for around 6 reps, i can't try any heavier as i train on my own and don't want to get myself in a mess. i once did 50kg with a spotter for 5 but that was last year. We have a machine that is equivalent to flat dumbell press where you load up olympic plates on it and i can do 65kg each side for 4 solo with that.


----------



## babyshins

kitten30 said:


> :thumb: I'm 32kg on incline...also such a girl lol


If you need some PT.. Give me a shout :whistling: ..

Well a guy has to try , don't he? :wub:

Think I can do 55-60 kg each hand for a few


----------



## Guest

babyshins said:


> If you need some PT.. Give me a shout :whistling: ..
> 
> Well a guy has to try , don't he? :wub:
> 
> Think I can do 55-60 kg each hand for a few


 Do you even know what she looks like or are you purely after her as she is one of the few females on the board:lol:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

35kg on each hand on incline, gym goes up to 50kg

would love to be able to rep em out because currently only one guy can and he thinks he his the dude has a spotter at each side and about 3 watch him complete 6 reps in first set and usually fail around 3-4 reps second set, also his bf is around 25%

So would love to get to that weight soon! . . . . .


----------



## weeman

used a pair of 80kg bells last chest sesh for incline,have used 85kg bells for incline in the past tho.


----------



## T_Woody

Most iv done is 2 x 28kg


----------



## bbeweel

Currently using 50kg DB's for incline and getting 6/7 reps which is good for now but could be a problem in future as they are heaviest in gym.


----------



## Tom1990

did 4 good reps on 60kg dumbbells other week its most my gym gos to.... ok for an 18yr old :whistling:


----------



## gotrav

42.5kg each side for 8 reps - biggest dumbels there :cursing:


----------



## big sy

Did 50kg each hand for 6 flat without a spot this morning..maybe could of got another rep if i had a spot.


----------



## bigbob33

45kg each hand, flat bench 8 reps! Going to go for 50's Saturday


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pressed 150lb'rs for 3-4 and 140lbrs for 8-10


----------



## big sy

Incredible Bulk said:


> pressed 150lb'rs for 3-4 and 140lbrs for 8-10
> 
> awesome mate:thumb:


----------



## bbeweel

sickchest90 said:


> did 4 good reps on 60kg dumbbells other week its most my gym gos to.... ok for an 18yr old :whistling:


Why does your age make a difference?.......you could be a 300lb lad ,irellevant really.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Have used 45's a while back so I'll go with that, working back up to that now.


----------



## Tom1990

bbeweel said:


> Why does your age make a difference?.......you could be a 300lb lad ,irellevant really.


 i weigh 77kg/169lbs


----------



## bbeweel

77Kg!!.......and you have done 4 "good reps" with 60Kg DB's,unless you are 4'2 in height that is impressive lifting


----------



## Tom1990

im 5ft 8 but i still have the short levers lol 

cheers mate


----------



## willsey4

I got 15 reps with the 70kg dumbells on flat but that the biggest they go up to in my gym. I might have to invest in some 75kg!


----------



## Goose

I'd like to see videos of some of these lifts! Judging by peoples pictures/weight they are either shi-te form, lying or just pure animals..


----------



## bbeweel

Goose said:


> I'd like to see videos of some of these lifts! Judging by peoples pictures/weight they are either shi-te form, lying or just pure animals..


yep yep im with goose on this ,some of these claims smell a bit wiffy to me:tongue:


----------



## willsey4

bbeweel said:


> yep yep im with goose on this ,some of these claims smell a bit wiffy to me:tongue:


Such as???


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

willsey4 said:


> Such as???


Yours! 15 reps at 70kg!!!!!!!! need to see a video!


----------



## martin brown

Lol I agree. Im training a big bencher to compete in PL'ing this year and he got 11 with 70kg DB's yesterday (after heavy benching though).

He's good for a 260kg bench. No offence but you don't really look like a 260kg bencher


----------



## Goose

Willsey4 - Where in Essex are you from? what gym do you train at?


----------



## jw007

bbeweel said:


> Why does your age make a difference?.......you could be a 300lb lad ,irellevant really.


Makes a huge difference mate, not going into intricacies but why the fck you think they have junior under 21 classes at powelifting comps


----------



## Tom1990

what can you do jw.... someone had to ask!


----------



## jw007

sickchest90 said:


> what can you do jw.... someone had to ask!


already answered mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/52475-poll-how-much-can-you-dumbbell-bench-press-4.html


----------



## Tom1990

fvck me


----------



## bbeweel

jw007 said:


> Makes a huge difference mate, not going into intricacies but why the fck you think they have junior under 21 classes at powelifting comps


I agree JW ..age has a part to play, but i feel the lifters body weight has more importance on the amount lifted.To me thats what makes the lift more impressive (EXAMPLE he weighed 75Kg but lifted 160Kg)


----------



## jw007

bbeweel said:


> I agree JW ..age has a part to play, but i feel the lifters body weight has more importance on the amount lifted.To me thats what makes the lift more impressive (EXAMPLE he weighed 75Kg but lifted 160Kg)


yes mate agree, but at 18 its not really that relevant, even if he was 300lbs, its still a strong lift as your still developing, a 100kg lift at 75kg at 18 is far more impressive than 100kg lift of someone in late 20s ...

But then also if given body weight height needs to be taken into consideration too...

Its also easier to lift heavish weights at a lighter body weights as I thinkits and exponential curve as it the heavier the weight lifted is not a direct correlation between muscle mass...

Lots of factors

There is a formula I cant remeber what called now

But basically looking in say horsepower terms, as an analagy

To lift 100kg lets say is 100HP

To lift 140kg is lets say 200HP

See what im saying????

Then a 200kg lift migh need 400HP so guy has to be almost 4 x as strong for double weight if get my meaning..

Prob has come out like bollox lol


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

I think what you mean is that more lift the harder it gets, the figures dont extrapulate out directly, to gain a further 20KG on you bench of 100kg is a lot easie than adding 20Kg on a 200KG bench.


----------



## jw007

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I think what you mean is that more lift the harder it gets, the figures dont extrapulate out directly, to gain a further 20KG on you bench of 100kg is a lot easie than adding 20Kg on a 200KG bench.


yes:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rickski

Louis_C said:


> 75Kgs each side on flat, 70Kgs incline, would attempt heavier, but can't find the DBs


 :whistling:


----------



## bbeweel

Understood and recieved,i stand corrected


----------



## willsey4

martin brown said:


> Lol I agree. Im training a big bencher to compete in PL'ing this year and he got 11 with 70kg DB's yesterday (after heavy benching though).
> 
> He's good for a 260kg bench. No offence but you don't really look like a 260kg bencher


No your right im not a 260kg bencher. The again does Chris Jenkins look like a 260kg bencher??? I could prob do 200kg and that is it! However I have very strong shoulders which I thinks helps with my dumbell pressing.

However regardless of whether you believe me or not at the end of last year before I had a break from training I would manage 12-15 reps on the 70kg dumbells on a weekly basis. If I was natural or not at the time to be honest I dont know.

Now im not like some people on here to makes up my lifts. What would be the advantage of me doing that? If you do not believe me then so be it.


----------



## willsey4

Goose said:


> Willsey4 - Where in Essex are you from? what gym do you train at?


Hi, in Braintree/Chelmsford atm. Train at a gym called Complete Health and Fitness in Braintree.

Yourself?


----------



## SD

Was this 1rm or for reps? I do 40kg a side for reps so I voted in the 75-100kg category. I thought my chest was weak as p1sh but now I feel better as I am above the curve at least lol

SD


----------



## Goose

willsey4 said:


> Hi, in Braintree/Chelmsford atm. Train at a gym called Complete Health and Fitness in Braintree.
> 
> Yourself?


yes I know it. Im from Chelmsford. I know of Complete Health and Fitness.. May have to come down for a session with you. I'm currently at springhealth in Chelmsford. Trying to get down to Hercules more often.


----------



## willsey4

Goose said:


> yes I know it. Im from Chelmsford. I know of Complete Health and Fitness.. May have to come down for a session with you. I'm currently at springhealth in Chelmsford. Trying to get down to Hercules more often.


Never been to Springhealth. I thought that was in Moulsham Lodge but not sure? I go to Cannons sometimes, mainly for cardio and light stuff as I get free gym passes there. Apart from that I use to train at Devon House up Moulsham Street before it shut and then Workhouse before that shut.

How old are you and what you do? No doubt I will know you or someone you know?


----------



## Jay.32

50kg each hand


----------



## The Bam

On Last Build got to 47.5kg each side for 6 reps

I was impressed to say my chest is my weak point

and to say i was 85kg

My gym parter was more impressive he has got a very well developed chest he was only 77kg in weight and he did 60kg each side for 6 reps, Which I was amazed at, I knew he was strong but F**k Me !


----------



## Lou

Glad to see a couple of us girls have played this game.....

OK I can incline DB press 32.5kg each hand for 8 reps (now amended to 36KG for 6 reps)

and 38 kg each hand flat DB press for 6 reps  

Not too bad for a girly...... :bounce: :bounce:

Lou


----------



## Tom1990

The Bam said:


> On Last Build got to 47.5kg each side for 6 reps
> 
> I was impressed to say my chest is my weak point
> 
> and to say i was 85kg
> 
> My gym parter was more impressive he has got a very well developed chest he was only 77kg in weight and he did 60kg each side for 6 reps, Which I was amazed at, I knew he was strong but F**k Me !


i only said i did 4 lol cos u helped me on last 2 but no fvcker believed me! :beer: you could do alot heavier than 47.5's but your scared


----------



## big phil

My gym only goes upto 50kg each aswell as many others , although I hear '' hot bodies '' in Leicester goes upto 125kg each ..... This is only what i've heard !!!

I find I'm doing 40 reps in 3 sets on the 50's now ... I think its time to move on!!!! :thumb:


----------



## martin brown

willsey4 said:


> No your right im not a 260kg bencher. The again does Chris Jenkins look like a 260kg bencher??? I could prob do 200kg and that is it! However I have very strong shoulders which I thinks helps with my dumbell pressing.


Dude, he isn't that's why. I'm mighty impressed you can bench 200kg.

I don't really care either way, but if your light and pressing 200kg then you come over to the proper sport of powerlifting


----------



## geeby112

When you guys say 70kg dumbells you reffereing to 35kg on left and reight hand side of the dumbell equalling 70kg or 70kg on the left and right? alot differentiate.


----------



## Goose

willsey4 said:


> Never been to Springhealth. I thought that was in Moulsham Lodge but not sure? I go to Cannons sometimes, mainly for cardio and light stuff as I get free gym passes there. Apart from that I use to train at Devon House up Moulsham Street before it shut and then Workhouse before that shut.
> 
> How old are you and what you do? No doubt I will know you or someone you know?


Yes It is in Moulsham Lodge.. I've heard of Workhouse previously owned by Justin House?

My training partner used to go there. But that was before I was even into training. Currently 21 years old.

Devon house?? thats not the one that used to be up New London Road is it? An old warehouse? if so my training partners dad used to own it.


----------



## Louis_C

Rickski said:


> :whistling:


something the matter there sonny?


----------



## willsey4

martin brown said:


> Dude, he isn't that's why. I'm mighty impressed you can bench 200kg.
> 
> I don't really care either way, but if your light and pressing 200kg then you come over to the proper sport of powerlifting


I asked about this in the gym but a guy in the gym who was an ex powerlifter saw me becnh 180kg for 1 rep with ease said I would need to be a hell of a lot stronger especially at my weight to be any good. Whether this is true or not I do not know. My best lifts were 8 reps at 200kg for squatting and 6 reps at 220kg for deads. Never tried 1 reps on them

Saying that Im just coming back of a 2 month lay off the gym so wouldnt be able to lift those weights at present. Maybe in a month or 2


----------



## willsey4

Goose said:


> Yes It is in Moulsham Lodge.. I've heard of Workhouse previously owned by Justin House?
> 
> My training partner used to go there. But that was before I was even into training. Currently 21 years old.
> 
> Devon house?? thats not the one that used to be up New London Road is it? An old warehouse? if so my training partners dad used to own it.


Yeah Justin use to own it. Since joing here ive never heard anything more about him though as now im intrested to know what he did etc.

Devon House was up top of Mousham street in an old warehouse. Spit and sawdust gym as to speak. Looked like it had nto been updated since the 70's!


----------



## toxo

200kg is a brilliant bench


----------



## Goose

willsey4 said:


> Yeah Justin use to own it. Since joing here ive never heard anything more about him though as now im intrested to know what he did etc.
> 
> Devon House was up top of Mousham street in an old warehouse. Spit and sawdust gym as to speak. Looked like it had nto been updated since the 70's!


Yeah Devon house (the Warehouse) was owned my S4m who is on here his dad I believe. It was bought off the Clarks? It came up in conversation with a few guys at my gym who are in there 50's i'd imagine and they had trained there for some time.

From what I hear Justin wanted money off of everyone to upgrade the facilities to the gym, he asked for more money in a way of say putting up peoples memberships. Everyone paid then he fcuked off abroad with all the money! Rumors were that it had started up again but my mate checked it out and theres nothing there.

I used to train at the fitness first near the train station but left there about 18 months ago.


----------



## willsey4

Goose said:


> Yeah Devon house (the Warehouse) was owned my S4m who is on here his dad I believe. It was bought off the Clarks? It came up in conversation with a few guys at my gym who are in there 50's i'd imagine and they had trained there for some time.
> 
> From what I hear Justin wanted money off of everyone to upgrade the facilities to the gym, he asked for more money in a way of say putting up peoples memberships. Everyone paid then he fcuked off abroad with all the money! Rumors were that it had started up again but my mate checked it out and theres nothing there.
> 
> I used to train at the fitness first near the train station but left there about 18 months ago.


All I remember about Devon House was the guy who owned it was from abroad and drove a gold M3 with most of his family working there.

People say different things about Justin. Some say he tried moving to a new gym near the post office but then they wouldnt let him have it as a gym so when he went back to the other gym they said he cant come back as he built an extra floor in there. Other say he just conned people and did a runner. Now works the doors in Southend somewhere.

Goose, you need to get yourself up here to CHF to train. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Goose

willsey4 said:


> All I remember about Devon House was the guy who owned it was from abroad and drove a gold M3 with most of his family working there.
> 
> People say different things about Justin. Some say he tried moving to a new gym near the post office but then they wouldnt let him have it as a gym so when he went back to the other gym they said he cant come back as he built an extra floor in there. Other say he just conned people and did a runner. Now works the doors in Southend somewhere.
> 
> Goose, you need to get yourself up here to CHF to train. You will not be dissapointed.


Maybe I got it the wrong way round. He might have bought the warehouse after the gym shut then i'm not too sure, but it only came up in conversation on Monday at the gym! I have a memory like a goldfish I swear.

Its Braintree is it not? My mate works at another gym in Braintree, more of a health club and I ask him about CHF and he said "Yeah its a meathead's gym!" LOL I thought YES! Thats me all over it!!

Have you been to Hercules yet?? Scott the owner also told me that Justin fecked off with everyones money! Didn't realise he was working in Southend? I thought he fled the country!


----------



## willsey4

Goose said:


> Maybe I got it the wrong way round. He might have bought the warehouse after the gym shut then i'm not too sure, but it only came up in conversation on Monday at the gym! I have a memory like a goldfish I swear.
> 
> Its Braintree is it not? My mate works at another gym in Braintree, more of a health club and I ask him about CHF and he said "Yeah its a meathead's gym!" LOL I thought YES! Thats me all over it!!
> 
> Have you been to Hercules yet?? Scott the owner also told me that Justin fecked off with everyones money! Didn't realise he was working in Southend? I thought he fled the country!


I havent been to Hercules yet as i work long hours so a local gym is ideal. Saying that Sunday the MRS is working so might take a trip up there. I might call them in a bit. If you fancy going up there let me know.


----------



## Goose

willsey4 said:


> I havent been to Hercules yet as i work long hours so a local gym is ideal. Saying that Sunday the MRS is working so might take a trip up there. I might call them in a bit. If you fancy going up there let me know.


Yeah I know what you mean I am currently working in London and have to travel back, then gym then cook my food it becomes a long day! Workhouse or Devon House would have been perfect for me as I get off at Chelmsford station.

Everywhere else is that little bit out the way.

Hercules sounds good mate will be hopefully getting down there soon.`


----------



## willsey4

Goose said:


> Yeah I know what you mean I am currently working in London and have to travel back, then gym then cook my food it becomes a long day! Workhouse or Devon House would have been perfect for me as I get off at Chelmsford station.
> 
> Everywhere else is that little bit out the way.
> 
> Hercules sounds good mate will be hopefully getting down there soon.`


Just rang Hercules and spoke to Scott. Seems a really nice guy. Cant wait to get down there now. Said I could train there for free.


----------



## s4m

Goose said:


> Yeah Devon house (the Warehouse) was owned my S4m who is on here his dad I believe. It was bought off the Clarks? It came up in conversation with a few guys at my gym who are in there 50's i'd imagine and they had trained there for some time.
> 
> From what I hear Justin wanted money off of everyone to upgrade the facilities to the gym, he asked for more money in a way of say putting up peoples memberships. Everyone paid then he fcuked off abroad with all the money! Rumors were that it had started up again but my mate checked it out and theres nothing there.
> 
> I used to train at the fitness first near the train station but left there about 18 months ago.


Different gym buddy!


----------



## Goose

:laugh:



willsey4 said:


> Just rang Hercules and spoke to Scott. Seems a really nice guy. Cant wait to get down there now. Said I could train there for free.


Yeah he's a cool guy :thumb:



s4m said:


> Different gym buddy!


Yeah I thought it may have been. Can't have been far from there?


----------



## HuddsRick

Hi all,

37kg on each side for 12 reps. Cheers


----------



## Jacko89

12reps 30kg DB's, 8reps 40kg DB's, 6reps 50kg DB's


----------



## pecman

70kg each side :thumb:


----------



## breamking

55 in each hand at moo will be trying for 60 morrow on me chest day


----------



## Dandy-uk

im in need of more weights atm im doing 60kgs on dumbells 12,10,8,6

need more plates to get on there


----------



## bigmatt1

i did 125lb bumbells tonight for 4 reps that was flat, only did 100's for incline as was fooked!! lol

got to agree with some of the other posts in this thread, are you sure some of you are not confusing lbs and Kg's?? as some major weight there i'm 17 stone 6lb steroid free and thought i was doing pretty good.. There is only 1 person in my gym who does 150lb (70kg) bumbells and he is a dedicated gym goer for 10 years but he is steroid free also..


----------



## d4ead

my gym only goes to 50kg i can do 8 of them.

looking at the results i think a few people have boobooed and done weight of each instead of total.

theres not many guys in my place that can do the 50's. i started in the 20kg dumbells and slowly worked my way up, took nearly 2 years before i got 1 rep of the 50's out. now i can do 8 reps.

would like to push heavyer, theres plent of people bigger then me on here so 75kg dont seem to unrealistic, and most of us could press over 2 plates on each side of a bar easy enough and thats 100kg. i can go upto about 135 on the bar.


----------



## YoungGun

50's each hand but can only do 4 reps:cursing:


----------



## Guru Josh

Is the poll for a single rep max lift? Or for a set amount of reps??


----------



## bigricky

i can do the 150lbs d'bs for 6-8 unnasisted reps, not bad for a 14 stoner!!!


----------



## HJL

i weight 155lbs, im 5'10 and can do 10 reps on the 27.5s (lol)

and 6 reps of the 32kgs

i could only life the 25s before exmas tho so im geting stronger :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

i managed 2 sets of 40kg dumbells on incline today, doesnt sound alot but i am really happy with that.


----------



## Harry Sacks

I'm up to 50kg per hand on flat and managed 40kg per hand on incline today

Give it a week or 2 and I'll try for 52kg flat and 45kg incline

And that's as a natty


----------



## Jsb

some strong guys on here. i couldnt get above 30 kg each hand due to fractured elbow last year now its getting better can do 35kg each hand for 8 looking at moving up to 40kg next week but i just started a course of test cyp and the strentgh gains already are good


----------



## bkoz

I can do 20 reps with 40kg,s as thats all my gym goes up to.

I can do 200kg on my calves and there still small....


----------



## welshrager

36 kg each hand, 6 reps.


----------



## BabyYoYo

36kg as of today!

Hahahahahahahahahaha

*18 each side of course!*

:innocent:


----------



## kitten30

24kg each side 3x8 woooo! 

That's incline...


----------



## ManOnAMission

Just looked up and saw a kitten is lifting 24kg each side, now I feel ashamed of myself!....:laugh:....I done 12 reps of 24kg each side myself today (only started few weeks back), and I done some groovy (but dangerous move) in trying to balance the dumbbells between my thigh and crotch as I finished the set and got back up........next time I will just drop them ****ers on the floor, but there was these two extremely hot girls on all fours right next to me doing tricep kickbacks so I think that made me lose concentration!


----------



## Big Gunz

120lb dumbells in each hand, flat bench that is.


----------



## Harry Sacks

I'm currently at 52kg per hand, gonna try the 54's on chest day tomorrow

* Edit - Got the 54's


----------



## bizzlewood

i have no idea because my gym only goes up to 40kg


----------



## welshrager

34 kg per hand, not bad amount of reps, at my last set i cant do more than 4 hehe


----------



## boyd_j

heaviest is 75kg dumbbels for 4 reps


----------



## BigDom86

what do you guys think about dumbell press? i used to do them every now and again but never liked them as when it got heavy found it too difficult to balance and focus on the chest so mostly stick to barbell. i only use dumbells for incline flys


----------



## Harry Sacks

BigDom86 said:


> what do you guys think about dumbell press? i used to do them every now and again but never liked them as when it got heavy found it too difficult to balance and focus on the chest so mostly stick to barbell. i only use dumbells for incline flys


I find them much much better for chest then a barbell.

Find they work my chest much better as i can really concentrate on squeezing my chest, which i find i don't do with a barbell


----------



## BigDom86

its just too much effort racking and re-racking and getting the dumbells up etc etc. i find i waste alot of energy actually moving dbs into the right position etc


----------



## Harry Sacks

Fair enough.

I don't find it all that much hassle tbh


----------



## Jsb

did 40kg dumbbells yesterday for 4 new PB on incline


----------



## ares1

45kg in each hand for reps.


----------



## Linny

50kg combined for reps but still recovering from back problem


----------



## shorty

2.5kg...them pink weights ... me so strong 

also who are the 3 people that can do 200kg??? each arm??? sh1t thats heavy


----------



## Linny

shorty said:


> 2.5kg...them pink weights ... me so strong


Your not strong Pete you is a pussy :lol:


----------



## shorty

Linny said:


> Your so strong Pete you want some of my pussy? :lol:


why thanks Lin.... but nah your ok :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Lolol Lin is my mum:whistling:


----------



## Linny

shorty said:


> why thanks Lin.... but nah your ok :lol: :lol: :lol:


You cheeky twunt :laugh: just wait till you need a spot lol


----------



## Spriggen

I'm now onto a cow each arm, it's going well


----------



## Sangsom

45k each arm, 10 reps flat

like to rep 8-10's so havnt tried a heavier weight for less reps yet


----------



## Impreza_Turbo

52kg each side.. About 7/8 reps


----------



## Themanabolic

50kg each side.. still 19 and natty (for now).

My gym goes up too 60kg.. hoping to conquest these at xmas/new year 

all weights in my gym are about 5kgs more than stated, because they don't count the 'bar' so I will say I'm sitting at 55kgs haha

some Impressive lifts here 75kg dumbells, madness !


----------



## Paul_k2

Did 3 sets of 40kgs each hand on incline for 8 reps on sunday, never tried maxing out as its a pain to throw the things up without an extra pair of hands or two.


----------



## big_jim_87

db's only go up to 55kg in my gym so dont even bother with them lol can hammer curle the 50ks for 8 each arm so.....


----------



## dave_jenks

50kg each side for 15 reps, gym does not go any higher


----------



## lshannon41

I see a lot of people have the same problem as me, in that dumbell don't go high enough at their gym. The heviest ones at mine are 40 kilos, which I can get 9 reps (incline) with so soon they will be too light


----------



## Bulk_250

Heaviest dumbells in my gym are 200 lbs! I did 90 lbs for 10 reps on my last set yesterdsay, was made up, thats very good for Me, strongest Ive been on them, did it on a slight incline.

Don't really see the point in these threads though, I rekon half the ppl have added a few Kg to what they are really doing. Anyways, I can't wait to get to the one hundreds!


----------



## SK-XO

For some reason I can do heavier on incline lol...

I usually do 40kg each hand for 12 for 3 set on incline.

So idk how much I could do for one rep? each hand?


----------



## Harry Sacks

did the 54kgs for 7 the other day, tried the 58kgs, but couldnt balance the fvckers, will get em this week though.

my gym only goes upto 60kgs, but i've got a deal with the gym manager, and that once i can do 3 sets of 10 with the 60's he'll order dumbells up to 70kgs


----------



## Smitch

I did 4 sets of 6 the other day with 37.5kgs in each hand, be 40kgs next week.

Thought i was doing well til i had a look at this thread... :angry:


----------



## rimzie_84

22kg each hand!??!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Harry Sacks said:


> did the 54kgs for 7 the other day, tried the 58kgs, but couldnt balance the fvckers, will get em this week though.
> 
> my gym only goes upto 60kgs, but i've got a deal with the gym manager, and that once i can do 3 sets of 10 with the 60's he'll order dumbells up to 70kgs


thats a good incentive, the owner of a gym in london did the same when i pestered her to get 70kgs dumbells:thumb:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## Harry Sacks

Khaos said:


> thats a good incentive, the owner of a gym in london did the same when i pestered her to get 70kgs dumbells:thumb:
> 
> "YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


It helps that we're roughly around the same sorta strength levels and he wants to try and keep up with me, helps him push his game up to try and match me and pushes me up cos i wanna stay ahead haha


----------



## rich-k

i managed 30kg dumbells eachside this week


----------



## jamie seagia

im on 45 each hand now but onli been training 8 weeks lol

my training parnter lifts twice my weight lol body builders aye??

but im starting 2m of cypinate lol cant weight to see the change


----------



## wastedtime

Incline 60kg's for about 10 reps, but the next jump at that gym is from the 60's to 80's. Gets a bit annoying when u start lifting heavier, i would think its pretty rare for a gym to keep the small weight increments when they get that heavy. Most other gyms ive trained at go up to about 40's or 50's. Not good if u want 2 progress!


----------



## jimmy79

30k in each hand


----------



## Ironclad

EDITED...

should have gone to specsavers...


----------



## Guest

Witch-King said:


> 5 people claim to *curl* up to 200K, each arm.. I find that seriously hard to believe. What are we talking here 1RM?


 :confused1:


----------



## Ironclad

Dan said:


> :confused1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: god damned i'm a nob-head! I read it as dumbbell curling.. d'oh


----------



## Matt 1975

Had a go at the 48kg dumbells at the last chest session and managed a set of 6 on an incline, so was happy with that at the beginning of the year. Usually play around the 40 - 44kg range so happy with the 48s.

Not sure what a 1RM would be but would be fun to try!


----------



## Guest

Witch-King said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: god damned i'm a nob-head! I read it as dumbbell curling.. d'oh


Jw was only 70kg off or something :lol:


----------



## round 2

80kgs at the momement for 8 but 100kgs for 8 is my p.b


----------



## TaintedSoul

At the moment only 54kg DB's as thats all this gym has, so we press them for like 10 or 12 reps for a few sets and then hit the bench to finish us off. When I head into London Reebok I can use 65kg DB's.

Need a gym closeer to home that has bigger DB's.


----------



## hilly

55kg dumbells from anywere between 6-10 reps altho i hate any flat pressing at the moment.


----------



## LittleChris

60kg for 5 on low incline. Never been a big presser, but slowly improving.


----------



## LittleChris

hilly said:


> 55kg dumbells from anywere between 6-10 reps altho i hate any flat pressing at the moment.


Tried flat the other week, just find it nowhere near as effective as a slight incline. :confused1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

64kg in total for 6 reps on a flat bench last time I tried flat bench db, not bad as im

66kg so pretty alright me thinks  Was nver a strong prsser anyway legs are my thing tbh


----------



## strange_days

Not enough !!

Nearly popped me sodding shoulder out last time !


----------



## Smitch

Now up to one 42.5kg dumbell in each hand for 3 sets of 5 reps.

So 85kg.


----------



## strange_days

How much can I press ?

Not enough !!


----------



## johng183

18kg on each Side. Yep, you read it correctly.


----------



## dingosteve

jus got my personal best 40 kg each 3 sets of 10 reps, reckon could go higher but gettin them into position can be a pain


----------



## JAY-EL

On a good day can get the 75kg dumbells up for 8-10 reps on a slight incline!


----------



## Gazaramataz

Not as much as i can Shoulder Dumbell press lol


----------



## spiderpants

my gyms dumbbells only goes to 50kg so usually rep bout 10-15 with them


----------



## scobielad

Hmm, I can do 3 sets of 10 with 22kg dumbells. I am such a pathetic excuse for a man.


----------



## Itchy Nips

3 sets 8 35kg


----------



## zelobinksy

38highest i've went each hand.

but mainly do 35 - feelit more


----------



## invisiblekid

I usually do 2 x 48kg for 8-10 on an incline after I've flat BB benched.

I train alone and it's getting to the point where I'm struggling to get the weight up now :cursing:


----------



## Nutz01

err. I voted per dumbell doh!

But 72kg with good form 76kg and my form is off a little.


----------



## steevey

Ah lads you got me here...Im **** at these,my arms splay about allover the place like a demented chav at a rave....may have to lighten the load until my arms start to behave themselves.


----------



## Fountain

80kg, 40kg each arm, those 8 the 175kg - 200kg category you are all freaks.


----------



## Soybean70

Some people only do half reps or 3/4 reps so this poll is bogus.


----------



## doylejlw

42kg each hand, 3sets 12-10 reps


----------



## Wes2009

im doing them individually holding your empty hand in your low abbs. I find this an amazing exercise for punching power core strength and isolated chest work out, my best is 55kg for 6 reps im 5ft 8 82 kg.  )


----------



## JB74

when training properly last yr i was upto 45kg either side thought that was good for me who only really trains 3-6month a yr


----------



## markpep

Jeez, i'm lifting 15kg (+bar) in each hand 3x10 reps!

Thought I was doing well. Only done this exercise 3 times so far as only been training for abt 7wks. This is my favourite exercise so hopefully this will increase quickly.

GOT TO START SOMEWHERE EH?

Mark.


----------



## fadel

scobielad said:


> Hmm, I can do 3 sets of 10 with 22kg dumbells. I am such a pathetic excuse for a man.


If you can do 3 sets of 10 you can get alot higher then that dude, mental block or something? Get on it! lol

Not sure what my db press is, but bb is 85 at the moment which is low compared to lots but for me it's good at my stats lol i'm happy 

May try db's tomorrow see how I go


----------



## WRT

55kg each hand for 5, rarely use DB's though


----------



## mal

60's for 8,not much...but i dont train that serious anymore.


----------



## Críostóir

dont lie mal


----------



## ollie321

fadel said:


> If you can do 3 sets of 10 you can get alot higher then that dude, mental block or something? Get on it! lol
> 
> Not sure what my db press is, but bb is 85 at the moment which is low compared to lots but for me it's good at my stats lol i'm happy
> 
> May try db's tomorrow see how I go


I tend to allternate between db's and bb's and diff angles works for me


----------



## madmanc89

im not massive but i do 28kg for 10 then 30 for 10 then depending on my energy levels burnout at around 4 or 5 reps of 34kg. i usually do roughly this for incline, decline and flat then do flys so i reckon if i jus wanted to see what i could push out as not part of a chest session. i reckon id get the 40s up a few times.


----------



## m333ega

between 35 to 40 dependin on the day


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

42.5 each side for 6x3


----------



## unique1

managed a set of 3 46kg last night best ever


----------



## blythspartan

we have 64kg dumbbells as heaviest and can rep with these on the flat, 4 - 6 reps inclined, dont think i would like to go heavier


----------



## doylejlw

my 1rm at mo is 60kg db's


----------



## tom0311

47.5 each side for decline and incline for 6-8

50 each side flat for 6-8


----------



## scobielad

I can do Flat DB Press with 22.5kg either side for 12 reps..so moving slowly up the rack...25kg DBs next time. Trying decline dumbell press as part of my new chest routine.


----------



## SK-XO

Last workout I did was:

1st set 42 for 15

2nd set 46 for 9

3rd set 50 for 7

4th set 54 for 3

So I put between 100 and 125kg. Dunno what my 1rm is lol.


----------



## QBall

My gym only has upto 100lb db's... So them for reps.


----------



## Baz R

i used to max out on the 60kgs at my old gym but have to settle for reps on the 50kgs at my new gym.


----------



## Linny

I'm stuck on 30kg DB's a side for 10 reps.

The gym jumps from 30kg to 35kg, so until I can bang out more reps on the 30's I'm stuck :ban:


----------



## BigDom86

lin are they metal ones? if so you can buy some magnet weights 1.25kg 2.5kg etc just to whack a little on. ive never used them but know some who do


----------



## Linny

BigDom86 said:


> lin are they metal ones? if so you can buy some magnet weights 1.25kg 2.5kg etc just to whack a little on. ive never used them but know some who do


They are coated with rubber, positive they are metal underneath.

Will look into that, thanks very much, may not be stuck for long then after all


----------



## Themanabolic

55kg/side x 6 on the flat bench atm


----------



## BigDom86

Linny said:


> They are coated with rubber, positive they are metal underneath.
> 
> Will look into that, thanks very much, may not be stuck for long then after all


yep in oen gym i train in we got rubber coated metal. the magnets stick on fine. cant remember where my mate got them from, maybe ebay, ill have a ask


----------



## Linny

Ta chuck, much appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee

I aint got a clue, because all the god dam tippex has rubbed off all the ones in our gym.


----------



## shadow23

at the min my best is 65kg each dumbell for 5 reps 5th with a little spot goin low reps to bulk and get strong as **** lol :thumb:


----------



## stevo99

a good set on 42.5kg each arm


----------



## bigbob33

55 a side, looking for 60's this month


----------



## james12345

did 10 reps with 45s wednesday relatively easily, hardest part was getting them in position, going to try 10 reps with 50s the coming week to put me into 100k category


----------



## abraxis20

I usually use two 38kg dumbells with a flat bench. Not bad for a samll(ish) guy


----------



## BillC

50kgs each arm incline/flat / shoulder press but thats the biggest db they have so obvioulsly way more(not). Funny really, with it being a DW gym, people look at you like you are an animal when you pick them up. I always point out they only seem heavy because of the type of gym it is. If the raxk went up to 100kilos then noone would bat an eyelid someone using 50's.


----------



## zelobinksy

38kg on each arm, can go heavier but dont trust my left arm (likes to move when its not meant to!!!!) although, my strength has shot up but never had a chance to get heavier.


----------



## liftmore

I can manage 10 x 38kg per side,

I am getting over a injury though! but I struggle trying to get them into position on my own. I should really try harder now.


----------



## WillOdling

50s but thats the heaviest in my gym


----------



## RICKYT

60kg - the heaviest at our place


----------



## jjmac

45's for 12, 50's for 6


----------



## liftmore

Do you guys lifting 45kg+ in each hand not struggle getting the weights up from your lap into position?


----------



## Themanabolic

\ said:


> Do you guys lifting 45kg+ in each hand not struggle getting the weights up from your lap into position?


Nahh it's easy just put them on your knees and kick them up!


----------



## aseeby19

Awesome strength shadow

I can manage 50 for 5


----------



## irishdude

In the same boat mate 50kg is the max for now....175kg...WTF! :cursing:


----------



## Barker

Louis_C said:


> 75Kgs each side on flat, 70Kgs incline, would attempt heavier, but can't find the DBs


****, you're benching one of me in each hand...


----------



## spiderpants

my gyms dumbbells omly go to 50s


----------



## -tommyboiii-

my gyms dumbells only go up to 34kg ! I can lift 24kg each arm :S, weigh 10 and a half stone, hopefully go up to the 26kgs by the end of the month


----------



## ironman1985bcn

45 flat bench and 40's incline, going down the full way, not like half way wannabe strong sissies. :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic

2 x 60kg


----------



## jstarcarr

70-75kg for 8 Reps my gym has dumbells going up to 120kg so long way to go , but better than my last gym they only went up to 60kg


----------



## jstarcarr

jstarcarr said:


> 70-75kg for 8 Reps my gym has dumbells going up to 120kg so long way to go , but better than my last gym they only went up to 60kg


forgot to mention that thats 1 dumbell that weighs 75kg so 150 total


----------



## quinn85

best ive done is 40kg dbell for 2x10 my gym only goes up to 50kg dbell but i've never given them a go


----------



## Charlie_miller

40's for 12.


----------



## Jack92

got upto 40 kg each side until i broke my shoulder


----------



## greeny1

can do 8x45kg each side on incline dont do flat

got 80kg db in my gym never sin anyone use them tho


----------



## tom0311

Managed 55kg each hand for 2, but was totally dead after. Will stick to 50's for now  Slowly improving...


----------



## sully807

47kg dumbells for 6 for me, not bad at 19 natty me thinks


----------



## smartin

Some great strength out there.... be interested to see some of the form of peoples reps considering you see some pro,s only executing the mid part of the press where some only move the bell 6inches. Chest to lock out i can manage 8x65kg bells but doing it the aformentioned way i reckon could add good bit more!


----------



## uzthedentist

45S for 12 reps each side au naturel.


----------



## RACK

did 85lb's each hand for 15 monday


----------



## Guest

i love this place. 9 people pressing 90KG bells! fu(k off


----------



## aothai

40 * 5


----------



## supermancss

30x8

35x5

37.5x5

40x5

i recon from fresh..i cud do 45's


----------



## bigricky

heres me smashin out the 70kg d.b's unnessted ror 8 reps at a bodyweight of 89kg..

sorry dont know how to post vid so heres a link to it on facebook!

could prop go heavier but cant find a gym above 70's!!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=470542596320


----------



## tom0311

bigricky said:


> heres me smashin out the 70kg d.b's unnessted ror 8 reps at a bodyweight of 89kg..
> 
> sorry dont know how to post vid so heres a link to it on facebook!
> 
> could prop go heavier but cant find a gym above 70's!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=470542596320


Do we have to be your friend to see it? Says I can't watch it due to privacy.

Gonna give the 55's a bang for reps next week.


----------



## Sk1nny

3sets with 38 last thu 10/10/8 big improvement for me.


----------



## Syko

Probably about 65lbs for 5 at the moment

Trying to focus more on the bar


----------



## synthasize

50kg each side max, im currently doing 42kg a side for reps, hopefully smash the 50kg rep boundary soon because my gym goes up to 120kg db's!! (scary)


----------



## -tommyboiii-

my gyms dumbells only go upto 34kg.....Not that it's a problem for me...at the moment lol


----------



## tom0311

Did 57.5's last Sunday for 4 reps. Chuffed


----------



## Gza1

45s for reps, recently bought sum 50s for my home gym, should be able to bang out 8-10 wit them


----------



## 2004mark

Most we have is 37s :cursing:

On Monday did

16*22kg

10*30kg real slow (37s were in use)

10*30kg

10*37kg

7*37kg (failure)


----------



## EchoSupplements

45kg each hand for 6 reps or so flat - bit of a dumbass and voted in the poll before realising it was combined tho!


----------



## twin40s

i do 35-40 kgs cleanly 8-10 reps each hand


----------



## Kermitt32

for me i struggle with the push off, so i`m stuck at 35kg each arm.....any ideas?


----------



## EchoSupplements

Just managed the 50kg dumbells for the first time today - only one more increment and I can go into a commercial gym and moan that there isn't enough weight for me


----------



## smithy2010

im doing 45kg dumbells each hand at the moment on flat bench


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

47.5 for 6 reps (3 sets)

Managed 50's at 6 reps for 1 set but don't count that as I was being spotted and think he was lifting more than I wanted him too......


----------



## Hard Trainer

Kermitt32 said:


> for me i struggle with the push off, so i`m stuck at 35kg each arm.....any ideas?


Get a spotter to pass the second dumbbell up to you


----------



## Mr Brown

On my own I push 35's for 8-10 reps

I'll go to 40s with a spot


----------



## Mikey G

65kgs for 8 but a spotter always handy


----------



## JVernon

Can only do 40kg dbells at 87kg


----------



## craftybutcher

Both


----------



## eezy1

im only doing 30`s right now for 10 reps =[ havent been doin them long tho. i was constantly bb benching but cutting that down cuz of shoulder prob


----------



## Young_Monster

48's a side flat 46 incline


----------



## stow

have done 75s a while ago, not sure right now, prob could still at a push


----------



## Matt 1

So close to 100 on dumbells, I could of voted a whole group higher haha, this poll isn't great mate.


----------



## Paulieb

Matt 1 said:


> So close to 100 on dumbells, I could of voted a whole group higher haha, this poll isn't great mate.


At a 100kg a side?


----------



## Bagman

My gym only go up to 50k dumbbells so I do 18 reps on flat bench, no spotter.


----------



## ed220

I havnt donw flat db press for ages. I'd estimate arount 80 kg though for reps


----------



## BoxerJay

20kg in each hand i suck lol


----------



## deep85

BoxerJay said:


> 20kg in each hand i suck lol


got to start somewere mate


----------



## Bagman

deep85 said:


> got to start somewere mate


Yup...if your training and diet are good and consistent you should be able to add a rep a week. When you can do more than 12 reps move up to 22k dumbbells. Do the same again with that weight and so on and so forth. That's how I did it anyway and would still do it if my gym had heavier dumbbells.


----------



## PRL

Best press is with 195lbs in each hand. So about 85kg to 90kg in each hand. 6 reps.

I'm amazed that most of you dont have problems getting these weights into position. I ****ing struggle getting balanced.


----------



## Deads

PRL said:


> Best press is with 195lbs in each hand. So about 85kg to 90kg in each hand. 6 reps.
> 
> I'm amazed that most of you dont have problems getting these weights into position. I ****ing struggle getting balanced.


Damn right. Can't imagine doing anything over 50kg in each hand without a spotter.

Bit of a stupid question anyway, are we talking 1 rep max?, 6 reps? 20reps?


----------



## zelobinksy

I've done 50 each side for 3 reps, but dont do that heavy unless I can find a decent spot. seems when I train, the silly people are in


----------



## kernowgee

My gym has a max of 40 so I have almost given up doing them, it got boring after 20 reps, that reminds me to find a new freaking gym with proper weights


----------



## JB74

I did some flat 40s midweek and pulled my calf putting them back on the rack lol


----------



## oldskoolcool

only have 30kg's but can do 5 sets of 20 easy after using the the barbel so around a max of 50kg each hand.


----------



## scouse2010

I think I was doing 30 kg for 5 and I think35 kg for one armed I cant really remember though


----------



## Shreds

This isnt that direct of a thread, do you mean kg in total? or kg per arm? In total normally 100kg + with good form.


----------



## scouse2010

Shreds said:


> This isnt that direct of a thread, do you mean kg in total? or kg per arm? In total normally 100kg + with good form.


it would be pair arm


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Haven't done DBBP fresh for about 4 weeks was doing 32.5kgs 3x8 haven't tried heavier than that might have a go tonight actually(my gym only goes up to 40kgs) my only concern is that my BB BP might suffer abit if I start doing DBBP instead...?


----------



## eezy1

most ive done to date is 35kg each hand for 6 reps =[


----------



## DAZ1972

can do 3 sets of 10 with 80kg total. never use a spotter for db's and concerned that if i use more weight will struggle to offload the weights


----------



## Wardy211436114751

dont you just dump em to your side?


----------



## UncleSimit

50 each hand cause that's all my gym goes upto :-/


----------



## gymaddict1986

hmm have never done dumbell bench for the first exersize,usually go to flat barbell bench.but as my 2nd incline db bench 35k each hand.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Well i can only get 26.5kg on my dumbbells and ive pressed 25kg with one fairly easilly, so i'll say 50kg+ suitably more than the average woman


----------



## bighead1985

45 kgs for two sets of eight but then I need to drop down to 40kgs


----------



## gymaddict1986

no worrys coffefiend.at the end of the day its not how much you lift,its the quality of the contraction your putting your muscles under in order to get them to respond.of course increasing weight when needed keeping good form.have become quite obsessed with form my self,and im getting a much better workout.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

DB press is harder than a bar tbh more balanced and more natural, with a bar 1 side can do less work.. i can single arm bicep curl 18kg but when i do it on EZ bar i can 40kg.. and feel my right is doing kinda like 60% like my left isnt doing as much... same kinda thing with bar pressing, DBs make sure you have to use both equally :thumbup1:


----------



## gymaddict1986

yeah i do try to mix it up my self.not to often thoe as i find it a bit harder to progress.gone from db shoulder pressing to barbell shoulder pressing and managed to squeeze out a few more reps.might keep that up for a while then go back to dumbells.plus i get bored of doing the same thing all the time,change is good.


----------



## Hannibal lecter

Wats the difference in doin db or bb??


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Hannibal lecter said:


> Wats the difference in doin db or bb??


Well db and bb press are both compounds, but db is kinda more of an 'isolated compound' its not isolation.. but your using both weights seperately and its harder on coordination and balance kinda thing.. strait single bar is easy because you can cheat a little and compensate a percentage of the lift on your stronger arm.. most people have a strong arm, stronger leg etc, my right arm just seems to be about a third stronger lol..


----------



## shinobi_85

well before i got injured last year i was doing 45s each for 10 reps down to 7 (4 sets), so i reckon i could squeeze out the 50s for few, however i dont use a spot either, and when i was dropping the 45s id have a hench personal trainer marching over to the free weights area acting like he was going to rip someones head off lol so i dont go maxing out really. incline tho i suck, barely could do 40s for 5. i just hope i can get that **** back after 6 months off?? now from a big lay off lifting 32 off the floor feels like 52 or somthing!


----------



## Hannibal lecter

Ok nice one coffeefiend always wondered that cheers!!


----------



## ttquatro1

Louis_C said:


> Yeah each hand... so 150Kg in total... Reckon I could do more though as I can do 70Kgs each hand for my shoulders...


70 kg each hand . fxxx me man thats strong , we need u in the olympic games


----------



## powerhousepeter

50kg DBS for 5, prefer to drop weight and up reps now tho


----------



## Mbb newlad

40kg per hand im weak on pressing movments but im on a cut at mo so maybe better when bulking


----------



## evolution

50kg each hand assisted ;] when im not assisted 40kg.


----------



## goe1988

yday managed to do 70kg in each hand for 18 reps on an incline, all full reps


----------



## andyfrance001

I'd like to see someone on here do 200kg dumbbell press in each hand


----------



## Beasted

Most heavy I've got to is 50kg in each hand on incline and 45kg in each hand flat. Not bad at 85kgs body weight


----------



## BigRichG

55kg dumbbells flat press 6 reps is my best, no where near that now though but look much better than i did when i did doit. proof that weight isnt important!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

38k a hand,but the only way is up!!!


----------



## bodell83

my gym only goes up to 30 kg


----------



## Scotty6Pack

50kg total so 25kg each hand flat and incline. I'm happy with that at the moment but am pushing for more. I weigh 68kg.


----------



## Guest

gym only goes to 50kg dumbells and one of them is f'in broken.....


----------



## Mr Mongol

60Kgs each side on flat bench 1xmax


----------



## Guest

50kg each (100kg total) only for 3-4 reps though, for my working sets im using 47.5kg atm. Much prefer db's over barbell!


----------



## cantcatchme92

45kg in each hand for 2 reps.


----------



## cantcatchme92

mad respect to the peeps who ticked 175kg-200kg


----------



## fullyloaded

Most I've done is 44kg a hand, but that's 10 reps and 4sets, so could probably done more. I just like to get In train and get out. At gym im at now DBS only go to 35kg so I use them for shoulder press too.


----------



## bowen86

gym only had 40kg DB's, currently doing 3 sets 10 reps. so i think i need heavier.


----------



## treecreeper

id like to see some of them myself too


----------



## huge monguss

corbuk said:


> poll is in total wieght


Well its a bit obvious 200kg dumbbell's be lucky if most gyms stock 50z these days!


----------



## treecreeper

iv used the 60k dumbells each hand, at the time on a good day id get close to 10reps on a bad day 3-5 dident use them often as most boys in the gym would always moan about lifting to me  the gym as since changed owners twice and also dont train there anymore, train now in my garage gym with 2 top training partners also alot stronger so it would be intresting to try out again soon


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

the fourtys...roll on the 50s....love it


----------



## lumpy

50kg a side on incline 55kg on flat , am lucky at my gym are db's go up to 85kg more then enough weight to work with


----------



## andy

30kg each dumbell. try to raise it every month


----------



## johnny_lee

between 30 and 38kg each hand, agian seem to get stronger every session atm, can stack the fly and chest machines so dont use them anymore :s


----------



## JANIKvonD

my gym's only go upto 40kg...so 4x8 on the flat


----------



## Young_Monster

50s a side not bad as I dislocated shoulder in Jan still get pain so can't push too hard lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Can do 40 each side for 6reps, thats on incline...I don't usually do flat...just stick to bench for that, will mix it up soon though


----------



## deeconfrost

our gym has the lesser weights from 6kg to 36kg.then they reshape and look like large barrels either side,with a girth hard to get ya hand round.from 42kg to 50 kg.but anyays i use the high end of the lesser lol 36!! want to try 42¬! but the handles are massive and its quite a step up!


----------



## aaronrugby

Louis_C said:


> getting there


haha, i always use this line when someone says something. most of the time its youve grown..."getting there"


----------



## synthasize

Just been and thrown up 30x10, 36x8, 40x8, 44x9

Unsure of my max


----------



## nlc

30kg for 8 reps. Never tried one rep max


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Scotty6Pack said:


> 50kg total so 25kg each hand flat and incline. I'm happy with that at the moment but am pushing for more. I weigh 68kg.


Just looking back at this thread where I posted 25kg a side on the 2nd May. Now up to 30kg a side so 60kg in total. Dumbells only go up in 5kgs at my gym so it's a little hard to make the jump up to the next which is 35kg.


----------



## sizar

50KG each dumbell for 6 reps total of 100KG


----------



## teflondon

Best ever was 50kg for 7 reps a fe years ago while taking cyclone. That was flat. Can't do flat since an injury to the shoulder but can get a good 5-6 regular with 45 kg's on incline


----------



## jjcooper

42.5 each side last time i flat benched but stick to incline and decline dumbbell now, flat barbell as a power move for me


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I was doing 45's not so long ago but i i have since changed my routine to high reps and only do 25 a side.


----------



## deeconfrost

ok our gym has 2 sets of db that go like this 6kg to 36kg then it feckin jumps from 42kg to 50 kg!! i can do 36kg for 8-10 good strict form! but sure ive got a 40kg in me.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

deeconfrost said:


> ok our gym has 2 sets of db that go like this 6kg to 36kg then it feckin jumps from 42kg to 50 kg!! i can do 36kg for 8-10 good strict form! but sure ive got a 40kg in me.


Every week you do your 36's grabs 42's and bang out as many reps as you can, you'll find that after a while you'll no longer need the 36's.


----------



## jake87

i concentrate on reps so 37.5kg a side 3 sets of 10


----------



## Hayesy

40kg a side so in total 80kg

8 reps


----------



## transformer23

40kg each hand


----------



## Gwala1992

42.5kg in each hnd 3 sets of 7, age 19 5ft 9 and natty


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Up to 30's each side for 12 reps and 3 sets.


----------



## Beard365

50kg each hand 3 sets of 10. Changing gyms so can go heavier. incline bench


----------



## zero2hero2013

ermm 27.5kg 5 sets of 7 currently, 55kg total, going to jump to 30's when i get upto 9 reps, struggle to much on the 6th and 7th rep in last 2 sets currently


----------



## Beard365

In new gym. done 50kg x10 reps easy, 55kgx 10 reps last two assisted. 60kg x6 reps 1 or 2 assisted. 70kg xmas is my goal


----------



## LukeV

50s for 6 reps at the mo. Would be impressive to see someone benching the 100s if anyone has any videos.


----------



## H10dst

Not that impressive to you monsters but I smashed 37kg dumbbells for 8 reps, reckon I can do 39kg for 5 reps on Sunday.


----------



## silver

47.5kg on incline... dont really do flat so i dunno. probably about 55kg

not to bad for 18 months of training :thumb:


----------



## synthasize

50kg in each hand x 5 on incline


----------



## Jaymond0

currently pressing 40's


----------



## eezy1

dont do flat press anymore. managed 36`s for 8 reps on incline last week


----------



## Zzz102

50s x3


----------



## Russs

corbuk said:


> How much can you Dumbbell Bench Press?......
> 
> poll is in total wieght


i normally stop at 40kg a side on flats...

i pushed myself too 45 and managed 4, nearly shat myself!!!


----------



## harryalmighty

6 1/2 months training and can do 32's for 6 reps incline.. never tried db flat only ever do barbell on flat.


----------



## Inapsine

40s for 15,12,10,8,6,5 the gym doesnt go above 40s lol  so stuck on the barbell with dumbells after


----------



## Taxman

50's for 4 reps on flat, 42.5's for 6 reps on incline. Always find dumbbells harder than a babbell.


----------



## john ivans

flat bench 38 am just 66kg in weight


----------



## 25434

I just did a pb 2 days ago on this and it was, wait for it,

25.2kg dbs!!! I know, I know!! one in each hand, 3 reps:lol:


----------



## laurie g

70s for about 6-7


----------



## HollowMan

40s for about 8, was pushing 45s when i was 16 3 years on and 40s seem tough!


----------



## broch316

80kg 3 sets of 5


----------



## weedave

Just starting out so only on 15kg each so 30kg total...


----------



## Kimball

2*34, always surprises me how weak I am compared to everybody else on here yet in my gym there's only 2 guys lift anything heavier than me! I won't be moving gyms in case you all go there and my ego would die!!!


----------



## tonyc74

i use the 50's for inclining but just can't seem to get the reps up so i usually drop to the 44's to to make sure i get a few sets in at 8 or above


----------



## skullbowling

i was doing 30kg before xmas, now i've backed that down to 20 then 25,

can;t do inclines with any more than 20 each hand cause i snap my sh^t up otherwise!


----------



## MRSTRONG

only tried 60`s .


----------



## Al n

I only own 50kg in weight and can manage about 8 to 10 reps with 25kg's in each hand. I'd go heavier if I had the weight maybe to 30kg's.


----------



## Matt 1

i did 3 sets of 5 on the 50kgs (100 total) @ body weight 70kg, quite pleased, tried again the other day and completey flopped.. pretty annoying


----------



## icamero1

44kg db's for 8 reps. Gona start on the 46's next week


----------



## animal adam

Only do incline and use the 105lb each hand


----------



## anabolik

I can push the 37.5s for 12 full, slow, clean reps.

Looking at some of the avis on here compared to the numbers they're boasting I suspect many don't go all the way down for full range of motion.

Every time I see someone do db press they always seem to need a spotter to just get the elbows locked out then they only go down half way on each rep, probably due to the fact if they went all the way down they wouldn't be able to get the fvcker back up lol

I could be wrong, but I suspect I'm not.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Hardly ever do this, although tried a few months ago and did 60's for about 5 reps.

Reckon if i worked at them i could do quite a lot more.


----------



## H10dst

Dumbbell incline 37kg can manage 10 good reps, 39kg slight wobble on 8 reps managed 5 on 42kg the other day but they weren't pretty!!


----------



## DoubleXL-

32.5kg either side for 3x6, looking to steadily increase it to 40kg then switch back to barbell bench see what I'm pushing then!


----------



## shoulders

40s for 8 to the chest

but cant move 45s seems a bit silly


----------



## guvnor82

50s for me on incline hardly ever do flat db press.

dude at my gym shoulder presses the 60s and make it luck easy


----------



## monkeybiker

I've done 46kg dumbells for 3 sets of 5.


----------



## Fluffchucker

50's on Incline for 8 goodun's.


----------



## tuna_man

anabolik said:


> I can push the 37.5s for 12 full, slow, clean reps.
> 
> Looking at some of the avis on here compared to the numbers they're boasting I suspect many don't go all the way down for full range of motion.
> 
> Every time I see someone do db press they always seem to need a spotter to just get the elbows locked out then they only go down half way on each rep, probably due to the fact if they went all the way down they wouldn't be able to get the fvcker back up lol
> 
> I could be wrong, but I suspect I'm not.


Agree big time mate, I hear many people lifting the same or more than me but they assume i lift a lot more, i can only manage incline (which i find easier lol) 40s for sets of 8-12 and maybe 45s on a good day for 6-10, but with full ROM till the dumbells touch my armpit area, and no spotter, yet I hear about all sorts of people claiming 50s and 60s but they dont have a chest to show for it.

Not meant to be a flame to anyone lol


----------



## Evo89

I've never actually done flat dumbell press, always use a BB for flat. On incline I lifting 37.5kg for around 6 reps and 3 sets. I do see people in the gym doing half reps and on the BB aswell, has to to touch the chest for me. I find that my Tri's go quicker than my chest always had a narrow grip though. I can do a lot more on decline - don't now whether thats normal, 45's for around 6 reps and 3 sets.


----------



## chrisch

I've managed 62 kg for 5 reps with no spotter and full ROM altho i normal stop at around 50 - 55 kg for 10 - 12 reps.


----------



## Sharpiedj

46kg however i would want to go heavier but the gym i am at will not buy any heavier as they 'dont want to attract the wrong crowd'


----------



## LukeV

50s for 12, dont go to failure though as i try do 3 sets with the same weight. Gym doesn't have anything heavier :sad: I usually stick to barbell if i want to go heavy.


----------



## Quinn92

Managed the 50kg db's for 5 reps, don't have a spotter so it can be a bit awkward getting them into position


----------



## Big Kris

tuna_man said:


> Agree big time mate, I hear many people lifting the same or more than me but they assume i lift a lot more, i can only manage incline (which i find easier lol) 40s for sets of 8-12 and maybe 45s on a good day for 6-10, but with full ROM till the dumbells touch my armpit area, and no spotter, yet I hear about all sorts of people claiming 50s and 60s but they dont have a chest to show for it.
> 
> Not meant to be a flame to anyone lol


I see lads going half way down on the chest and shoulders, dont see the point my self

Showed a lad how to do shoulder press properly and he looked at me as if my head was on backwards, saw him again the week after doing the same again ...... what a HELMET!


----------



## Big Kris

Personally i rep out on 35kg on incline and on a good day can rep out on 40's

Went for my best on flat DB press a month or so back and got 4 out on 50's, got a fella in the gym to spot me and he was supprised i went all the way down and touched my chest he said " well thought you would only do half reps on them lad nice work" was quite chuffed


----------



## Kimball

Big Kris said:


> I see lads going half way down on the chest and shoulders, dont see the point my self
> 
> Showed a lad how to do shoulder press properly and he looked at me as if my head was on backwards, saw him again the week after doing the same again ...... what a HELMET!


May be to protect an injury, if I go more than 85% down on flat barbell press something weird and very painful goes in my left shoulder and I'm crippled for weeks. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Big Kris

Kimball said:


> May be to protect an injury, if I go more than 85% down on flat barbell press something weird and very painful goes in my left shoulder and I'm crippled for weeks. Not worth the risk.


Well a high number of lads must have the very same problem in my gym....


----------



## Uk_mb

Heaviest I've been is 55kg's flat. And 40kg incline


----------



## Akira

Sh*t I thought it was per dumbbell lol


----------



## Marshan

Got 45ks for 8 inclined each hand tonight...dont know if thats any good or think thats great but I never do incline so kind of a first I suppose.


----------



## G-man99

Lifting 50kg dumbells on flat and incline but that is only as they are the biggest they have!!

(And yes they are full ROM and controlled)

Have to use the bar to get more weight on, but usually I'll pre-exhaust to make the most of it


----------



## lewilewi

62.5kg a side for 6 full reps and one assisted for me.


----------



## militant

Heaviest Iv done was 60 x 4 on incline.


----------



## Simspin

i voted wrong you should have made it more clear, screw you guys im going home! 

i use 60's max 120 combined


----------



## Dux

I got up to 55's but since my injury I struggle with anything past 40.


----------



## H10dst

44's tonight for 4x5. Quite pleased with myself.


----------



## pdiddy

6 X 42.5kg flat

8 X 32.5kg incline

getting them into position is the worst bit


----------



## H10dst

pdiddy said:


> 6 X 42.5kg flat
> 
> 8 X 32.5kg incline
> 
> getting them into position is the worst bit


Defo. Without a spotter to pass me one I am knackered!!!


----------



## big vin

i use these :thumb:


----------



## BigTrev

Louis_C said:


> anyway... isn't it about what you look like in the mirror and not how much you can lift  thats my moto anyway!


Well said buddy tho must say very impressive lifts there.


----------



## Goodfella

50's each side pretty easily for ten plus on flat. Never tried the 50's on incline, however its chest day tomorrow


----------



## olly1rs

70kg each hand flat... 62 and half shoulders for reps


----------



## Kimball

olly1rs said:


> 70kg each hand flat... 62 and half shoulders for reps


Where the hell do you train with 70kg dbs?


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> Where the hell do you train with 70kg dbs?


There's 100kg's where I train.


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> There's 100kg's where I train.


That would be impressive to see. Ours is 40 with an undelivered so far promise to 47.5


----------



## Jsb

Real men squat. Why isn't this question asked more. How much can you squat. Lot of my dicks bigger than dick here lol. Some impressive weights tho hope it's not sacrificing form and hope you feel it more on your chest concentrated instead of bringing every other muscle group into just to say I can do this much.


----------



## AsItIs

60kg bells for reps.


----------



## Scottswald

can do 50kg dumbells, next ones up are 55kg with really thick handles, i might be able to get them, infact im sure i could for a good 6 reps

next ones up are 80kg dumbells..... can i bench them? dont be silly!


----------



## A class

50kg in both hands for 3x8. 47.5kg on incline


----------



## goonerton

AsItIs said:


> 60kg bells for reps.


not knocking that effort dude but for the size of you in your avi would have thought you would have been able to do a bit more than that.


----------



## AsItIs

goonerton said:


> not knocking that effort dude but for the size of you in your avi would have thought you would have been able to do a bit more than that.


Gooner****, You Really Are A ****in Ass Clown. The Biggest Bells The Gym Carrys Are The 60's And Only Because They Ordered Them In Especially For Me!

As It Is, I Have To Pre Exhaust Before I Use Them, And Then I'm Doing 30+.

How Much Are You Benching Arms? 140? Seriously, Get Over Yourself. You Insult A Long Time Member By His Pic, You Get The Same Back And Then Won't Stop Crying. Done With You, Your An Idiot.


----------



## silver

dc55 said:


> Well I've never known of a 200kg dumbell. If so I dont think any sane person would bench it.....
> 
> Thats why I took it as total....


 the are a few gyms in the world with custom built dumbbells around that size


----------



## Huntingground

AsItIs said:


> Gooner****, You Really Are A ****in Ass Clown. The Biggest Bells The Gym Carrys Are The 60's And Only Because They Ordered Them In Especially For Me!
> 
> As It Is, I Have To Pre Exhaust Before I Use Them, And Then I'm Doing 30+.
> 
> How Much Are You Benching Arms? 140? Seriously, Get Over Yourself. You Insult A Long Time Member By His Pic, You Get The Same Back And Then Won't Stop Crying. Done With You, Your An Idiot.


AsItIs, you seem to have anger issues. He wasn't being disrespectful, just stating that he thought that a guy your size could press heavier. I have done the 64KG DBs in my gym.


----------



## AsItIs

Huntingground said:


> I have done the 64KG DBs in my gym.


Bully For You. I Can Take 6 Months Off And Still Bench 180kg, And What?


----------



## SeanStones

how do you get the DBs up i see alot of taller lads (myself included) put them on the knees and sort of flick them on to the chest

where as the shorted lads have the DBs passed up to each hand? .......i cant do that????


----------



## Huntingground

AsItIs said:


> Bully For You. I Can Take 6 Months Off And Still Bench 180kg, And What?


Haahaa, I cannot bench 180 though :thumb:


----------



## ditz

AsItIs said:


> Bully For You. I Can Take 6 Months Off And Still Bench 180kg, And What?


I have to ask, and this is a completely serious question btw. Why do you type with a capital letter infront of every word? Is it presumed correct? Or just finger excercise pressing shift for every fcuking word you type? I see this all the time and never ceases to baffle me


----------



## goonerton

AsItIs said:


> Gooner****, You Really Are A ****in Ass Clown. The Biggest Bells The Gym Carrys Are The 60's And Only Because They Ordered Them In Especially For Me!
> 
> As It Is, I Have To Pre Exhaust Before I Use Them, And Then I'm Doing 30+.
> 
> How Much Are You Benching Arms? 140? Seriously, Get Over Yourself. You Insult A Long Time Member By His Pic, You Get The Same Back And Then Won't Stop Crying. Done With You, Your An Idiot.


tren rage? lol

why are you getting so angry? when you made a comment about my avatar did i react like you are? what was it you said "got to be some give and take"....seems you don't subscribe to your own advice...

i was simply pointing out the person in your avi looks like they would probably use 60s to warm up with. i would have thought a guy the size of the one in your pic would probably go to a slightly better equipped gym than one that has to order in 60kg Dbs!...

but hey ho, if you say its you!!

you really need to chill a bit though, you were jovial enough when trying to wind up others yesterday and we never spat the dummy... why so defensive now?


----------



## Sharpiedj

46's nothing else to go from after this so just drop set it to failure > 30's > 18's


----------



## guvnor82

50s for me.

Gym's got no 55s so it's big jump to the 60s


----------



## Dan 45

Incline is 65k and decline 70kg.


----------



## martin brown

Jsb said:


> Real men squat. Why isn't this question asked more. How much can you squat. Lot of my dicks bigger than dick here lol. Some impressive weights tho hope it's not sacrificing form and hope you feel it more on your chest concentrated instead of bringing every other muscle group into just to say I can do this much.


There is a how much can you squat thread. I hope you have a good squat with comments like that 

Some strange arguments here. 60kg DB is pretty heavy. I have never used more than 70kg's and wouldnt really want to for flat pressing.


----------



## JAS12

Took me a lot longer to add 32.5 and 32.5 together than it should off..


----------



## Matt 1

goonerton said:


> not knocking that effort dude but for the size of you in your avi would have thought you would have been able to do a bit more than that.





AsItIs said:


> Gooner****, You Really Are A ****in Ass Clown. The Biggest Bells The Gym Carrys Are The 60's And Only Because They Ordered Them In Especially For Me!
> 
> As It Is, I Have To Pre Exhaust Before I Use Them, And Then I'm Doing 30+.
> 
> How Much Are You Benching Arms? 140? Seriously, Get Over Yourself. You Insult A Long Time Member By His Pic, You Get The Same Back And Then Won't Stop Crying. Done With You, Your An Idiot.


1. He's been here 3years longer then you

2. Uncalled for rage LOL

3. Bet thats not even you in your avi

I await your voilent response. Just remember though, I know the the motto 'sticks and stones'


----------



## Matt 1

goonerton said:


> not knocking that effort dude but for the size of you in your avi would have thought you would have been able to do a bit more than that.





AsItIs said:


> Gooner****, You Really Are A ****in Ass Clown. The Biggest Bells The Gym Carrys Are The 60's And Only Because They Ordered Them In Especially For Me!
> 
> As It Is, I Have To Pre Exhaust Before I Use Them, And Then I'm Doing 30+.
> 
> How Much Are You Benching Arms? 140? Seriously, Get Over Yourself. You Insult A Long Time Member By His Pic, You Get The Same Back And Then Won't Stop Crying. Done With You, Your An Idiot.





goonerton said:


> tren rage? lol
> 
> why are you getting so angry? when you made a comment about my avatar did i react like you are? what was it you said "got to be some give and take"....seems you don't subscribe to your own advice...
> 
> i was simply pointing out the person in your avi looks like they would probably use 60s to warm up with. i would have thought a guy the size of the one in your pic would probably go to a slightly better equipped gym than one that has to order in 60kg Dbs!...
> 
> but hey ho, if you say its you!!
> 
> you really need to chill a bit though, you were jovial enough when trying to wind up others yesterday and we never spat the dummy... why so defensive now?


hes been busted that someone that size a. doesnt train in a pussy gym and b. thats not him in the avi

simples really

i also agree lol, but then again im think fake profile perhaps


----------



## BigMitchh

is it bad I can DB bench 50kg each arm for 8 reps but can only bench about 90kg? haha


----------



## str4nger

Funnily enough alot of people claim that they can do a certain weights on dumbell press but have you ever seen them do it, they have the worst form, not that I am saying that about anyone here, its just that they dont even go halfway down which mean they are mainly working there triceps


----------



## powerhousepeter

i train at home and my dbs have quite a jump between them, heaviest ones i have a 47.5 and i can do 2-3 sets of 6-8 reps


----------



## DiscSupps

50kg each side, managing 3 sets of 6 reps at present...steadily going up!


----------



## Mingster

str4nger said:


> Funnily enough alot of people claim that they can do a certain weights on dumbell press but have you ever seen them do it, they have the worst form, not that I am saying that about anyone here, its just that they dont even go halfway down which mean they are mainly working there triceps


True enough...

I don't see many people in this thread posting up videos to back up their lifts.


----------



## JANIKvonD

my gym's only go upto 40's :huh:

yes i use them lol


----------



## cudsyaj

44kg each hand but that's the biggest we gots...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Mingster said:


> I'll post one...
> 
> True enough...
> 
> I don't see many people in this thread posting up videos to back up their lifts.


----------



## Ricky12345

Am awfull with dumbells when I lay down with them feel like I'm gonna roll off bench


----------



## 36-26

Done 40kg each hand today on Incline for 3x8 as my second exercise


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Before anyone jumps on the 'not low enough', I do agree but I will add that I haven't been training very often lately due to illness of a family member(many hospital visits and a lot of helping out,etc).

I'll also post my 110kg overhead push press on the other thread.


----------



## Sambuca

36 has been my max so far for 7 reps no problem. Gonna try 38 this week n hopefully 40kg+ coming up :-D


----------



## Mingster

BLUE(UK) said:


>


Excellent work:thumbup1:

Only another 450 posters to follow your example


----------



## Sweat

Just recorded myself doing massive dumb bell pressing, serious skills!!! Booyah!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

56kg decline dumbell presses(I rarely do flat bench). Everything is a bit all over the place with regards to training but trying to get back into it.


----------



## Royboss

50kg each hand x3 sets of 8 controlled & and not thrown and swung about, Sadly that's heaviest dumbells in my gym


----------



## tompei

f*ck all, I hate training chest!


----------



## Guest

We only go up to 32's atm , but apparantly going up to 50's in the New Year when we get some more equipment.


----------



## alan_wilson

50kg each hand (100kg total) is my best, five reps..


----------



## DigIt

BLUE(UK) said:


> Before anyone jumps on the 'not low enough', I do agree but I will add that I haven't been training very often lately due to illness of a family member(many hospital visits and a lot of helping out,etc).
> 
> I'll also post my 110kg overhead push press on the other thread.


wow, nice lift bud, i thought they were gonna go though! was laughing nervously watching that haha. been in that position too many times!


----------



## martin brown

40kg x 29 reps


----------



## BLUE(UK)

martin brown said:


> 40kg x 29 reps


That must burn deep.


----------



## DazUKM

wow thought i was going to be miles under everyone else but wasnt ^^


----------



## Winter

Perhaps 36-44 total.


----------



## Joe Shmoe

30kg each hand for 3x 10 so time to move up. will try 3x8 on 32s.


----------



## Dan326

35kgs for reps at the moment, hopefully go up to 40s soon.

They increase in 5kg increments which is a pain in the ****.


----------



## ditz

I'm at 40's 2x10

42.5's feel about 4 tonnes heavier :lol:


----------



## DoubleXL-

40kg for 5 reps, but that's a reet hard push!


----------



## oldskoolcool

55kg bells 10 sets of 10 with 30sec in between sets at the moment.


----------



## Skinnyfat01

70kg total for about 3 reps. Barbell bench currently at 93kg so not far of completing my first weightlifting goal of 100kg bench press


----------



## must get bigger

45kg each hand is the heaviest in my gym can press them 22 reps and get 10 reps for flys, changing gyms soon tho!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Used to do 40 each hand now I'm back down to 32s :cursing:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

zyzzlol1 said:


> dumbells don't go heavy enough in the gym to find my max!


Most gyms have some 12.5kg chrome ones.


----------



## 1manarmy

50s each hand for 6 good reps controlled down... Paused and up! I only weigh 85kg so I'm

Content with that


----------



## ditz

ditz said:


> I'm at 40's 2x10
> 
> 42.5's feel about 4 tonnes heavier :lol:


Make that 45's 2x10 :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Best I have done is the 64KG DBs. They go up to 90KG in my gym though so a way to go.


----------



## Yzyy

Slow controlled full contraction and stretch beats heavy weight everyday of the week... IMO


----------



## Winter

Winter said:


> Perhaps 36-44 total.


50kg total.


----------



## Milky

55 in each hand last week, 60 next week !!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

70kg incline I don't do flat.... Foarrrkkksss my shoulders


----------



## Milky

marknorthumbria said:


> 70kg incline I don't do flat.... Foarrrkkksss my shoulders


Total mate or each hand ?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Each hand, I can do 70's, but there not comfortable, 60 is a comfortable 8


----------



## Bose93

30kg in each hand, pushing to 32.5 then smash the 35kg by April hopefully

Considering I'm still a skinny f*ck I'm pleased with 30kg each hand right now


----------



## Milky

marknorthumbria said:


> Each hand, I can do 70's, but there not comfortable, 60 is a comfortable 8


Fair play mate...


----------



## WillOdling

marknorthumbria said:


> Each hand, I can do 70's, but there not comfortable, 60 is a comfortable 8


Thats good going!

50 a side for me


----------



## slunkeh

Heineken said:


> Combined weight of 85kg, I've not tried higher as the DB's at my uni gym don't go past 40's


So how you doing 85kg? 40 +40 = 80......


----------



## ditz

slunkeh said:


> So how you doing 85kg? 40 +40 = 80......


42.5 + 42.5 = 85?

Just call me carol vorderman

Edit - I see my sarcasm was a bit quick :lol:

Unless he has spin lock things with 2.5kg collars


----------



## slunkeh

ditz said:


> 42.5 + 42.5 = 85?
> 
> Just call me carol vorderman


Yes but he said they only go up to 40kg each.......Carol.


----------



## Speedway

40 in each hand, doing them today, might try to get the 42 kg up, theses are incline though, for flat I use the bar.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got the 60's up for 5 last session which was a PB


----------



## Sambuca

Max i did was 40kg db on incline for 6


----------



## BLUE(UK)

slunkeh said:


> So how you doing 85kg? 40 +40 = 80......


2.5kg of bling per hand. :cool2:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

I feel extra weak at a mere 30kg in each.. I should try up the weight a little


----------



## Bulldog88

I use bar for flat bench, for incline DB press i do 4-6 reps with 60kg dumbells which is the max in my gym, so 120kg total.


----------



## kingdale

40kg x 5 or 6 is my best. always do it after bench so reckon i could do bit more weight if i did them first.


----------



## ryda

140lbs not done em for a few weeks tho gone back to barbell for a change


----------



## MRSTRONG

ryda said:


> 140lbs not done em for a few weeks tho gone back to barbell for a change


ive never seen 63kg db`s .


----------



## ryda

ewen said:


> ive never seen 63kg db`s .


Niether have I but in one of the gyms I go to the dumbells are all in pounds they start from 16lbs go up in 4s all the way to 175, so yeh that means the 140lb dumbells are 63kg


----------



## alan_wilson

The dbs in my gym are poor, unbalanced and loose, shake all over the place.

They all weigh a bit more, ie I can see the weight is 40kg as there made up with plates, but then you have the handle its self which weighs a little bit more

My gym I've got the 50s up, but I'm comfortable with 45/47.5, as the feel heavy as hell, but in other gyms I've been to, 45s feel light as a feather


----------



## ryda

alan_wilson said:


> The dbs in my gym are poor, unbalanced and loose, shake all over the place.
> 
> They all weigh a bit more, ie I can see the weight is 40kg as there made up with plates, but then you have the handle its self which weighs a little bit more
> 
> My gym I've got the 50s up, but I'm comfortable with 45/47.5, as the feel heavy as hell, but in other gyms I've been to, 45s feel light as a feather


Yeh same here one of my gyms the dumbells are all solid cast iron and the other one there the ones made up of plates and like you said some are unbalanced etc and feel they weigh abit more mostly only the lighter ones tbh coz they heavy ones don't get used much but yeh the cast iron 100s don't feel as heavy as the 100s made up from the plates


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I know a few guys who hate to train in my gym because as they put it, my weights are f'kin heavy!

When I have trained in different gyms, the weights are always different to what's written on them unless they are calibrated i.e., Eleiko.


----------



## Poke

I normally do 38kg x 8 for 3 sets.

I just started doing 5 sets of 4 though and only use barbell for flat bench now, I do 4 20kg plates on the bar for that (100kg total) hard to get the last rep on the last set lol.

Never really done a 1 rep max in anything, and dont think I ever will unless I have someone to train with or ill end up killing myself


----------



## Gynosaur

Only able to manage 35kg per hand  Although that is for 25 reps. Never bothered with 1rm...


----------



## IGotTekkers

I got up to 50kg each hand on incline for 3 reps last time I did them. Was fookin chuffed


----------



## MrLulz

36kg in each hand for reps - dumbbells don't go any higher at my gym, so it's a barbell if I want more weight.


----------



## ConP

Heaviest I have ever gone is the 160lbers for 4-6 reps on an incline.

These days I stick to the 130lbers as I have no need to go heavier.


----------



## Fatstuff

Rarely use DBs probably once or twice a year but 40kg for reps, never tried any higher


----------



## Kimball

Changed gyms as ours only went to 40s and the new one has 47.5 and can now do 8 reps with them, just. So was holding me back and looking for another gym already


----------



## MiXiN

I'm an old Man now who's recently got back into the scene; 45Kg either side with good form here.


----------



## deeconfrost

42kg each side though this will be for around 5 reps


----------



## bail

Done 50s on incline for 20 other week after flat bench, no idea what I could max out on prob 55 ha as haven't trained chest in a decent gym for a long long time


----------



## NAD-lad

I managed the gyms 55kg's and 57.5kg dumbbells for a set of 12 then 8 last Friday 

Tried their 60kg dumbbells but they're cheap ones so stupidly wide and just uncontrollable really :confused1:

Will have to see if I can work up to them or just leave them be and concentrate on the barbell :whistling:


----------



## Denchh

Can push the 50s biggest dumbells we have in the gym i train in.


----------



## murphy2010

most I've ever managed was 55kg each hand x2


----------



## Guest

47.5kg's


----------



## NAD-lad

Managed the 60kg dumbbells for 4 reps last night on incline presses...

Stupidly massive dumbbells and really hard to get up on your own but with a little nudge I got them going 

Shoulders are really sore today though so will give them bit of a wide berth for now as I dont do a lot of dumbbell stuff... I will be doing though


----------



## funkdocta

I don't think you guys should count your juiced up lifts  Most ive done is 40kg dumbbells for about 6 reps au-natural  Doesn't help that that is all the gym dumbbells go up to mind


----------



## Xbigdave79

45 kg each side for reps . I train on my own and can just about get these up

If I had a spotter I'm sure I could do more


----------



## NAD-lad

funkdocta said:


> I don't think you guys should count your juiced up lifts  Most ive done is 40kg dumbbells for about 6 reps au-natural  Doesn't help that that is all the gym dumbbells go up to mind


55kg'ers for me before this 1st cycle I'm doing

Never seen any bigger unfortunately until this gym I'm training at now 

He's owing to get some heavier ones milled soon so they'll be heavy but at a decent size for pressing


----------



## funkdocta

NAD-lad said:


> 55kg'ers for me before this 1st cycle I'm doing
> 
> Never seen any bigger unfortunately until this gym I'm training at now
> 
> He's owing to get some heavier ones milled soon so they'll be heavy but at a decent size for pressing


Haha yeah depends how they are made, the 40's I used to use were ****ing ridiculous, if they were any bigger your range of movement would have been about 10 inches


----------



## dbaird

40's for my main working set of 7-8 reps, can only get another set of 4 reps in at that, have gone with 42'a for 3-4 reps before now. Need to master the 40's before getting too ambitious lol. Plus the 42's have gone missing from my gym


----------



## andyhuggins

10kg's it's not the weight that counts for me


----------



## marknorthumbria

70kg incline for 15 reps :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> 70kg incline for 15 reps :beer:


I still want the video of this you slut!


----------



## Girdles

Only go up to 40 kg at our gym, can do 2 sets of 12, just.


----------



## 1manarmy

50kg either arm for 4 sets of heavy 12 reps.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Chelsea said:


> I still want the video of this you slut!


Coming in two weeks when my forearm heals, I tore it a week ago doing this, from getting them from my knees to back, I dont like people lowering weights to me but might have to start


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Coming in two weeks when my forearm heals, I tore it a week ago doing this, from getting them from my knees to back, I dont like people lowering weights to me but might have to start


You better do because 70kg for 15 reps is fcking HUGE!

Agrees I don't like being passed weights that's why I clean then up, never been able to do the knee thing.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chelsea said:


> You better do because 70kg for 15 reps is fcking HUGE!
> 
> Agrees I don't like being passed weights that's why I clean then up, *never been able to do the knee thing*.


me either! see cvnts doing for db shoulder press too...i just power clean them. not the best tho tbh


----------



## str4nger

I have to question when people say what they can press

Saw a kid in the gym who was pressing 45kg dumbells and they only moved an inch, dont even think he was working his tricep, was painful to watch

I know there are some strong guys on here that can do what they say with good form, but there are many that cant


----------



## JANIKvonD

i just started training DBs again (for first time in about a year lol) ...got a set of 10 in with the 50s, will be a fair bit higher (id hope) in a month or so


----------



## JANIKvonD

str4nger said:


> I have to question when people say what they can press
> 
> Saw a kid in the gym who was pressing 45kg dumbells and they only moved an inch, dont even think he was working his tricep, was painful to watch
> 
> I know there are some strong guys on here that can do what they say with good form, but there are many that cant


i've long as fuk arms.....& i touch the side of my chest with the DB on every rep (elbows pointing at the floor). slow negs & power up


----------



## SkipsnQuips

30KG but 46 inch chest so i'm not one to complain :thumb:


----------



## Linc06

50kg in each hand, proper reps, 6-8 reps for sets.


----------



## Quinn92

Got the 45kg's for about 6 reps incline this week I think. Always had a weak chest


----------



## inmotion

Just managed 60kgs for 3 sets of 4 reps, but now back to my uni gym where the heaviest they have is 50kg


----------



## mrwright

Some right animals on here! On a good day i could probably get a few out of 40kgs with a good spot


----------



## ArnyArmy

Got 70kg for 3 and 75kg db's for 2 yesterday on flat

First nice and deep, second not so deep haha love the db's


----------



## Bigtime1989

55kg dumbells on flat, 50kg dumbells on incline.

Get around 8 reps out if i'm feeling strong


----------



## SwAn1

12kgs in each hand on incline


----------



## g0hardorgohome

50kg's in each hand on flat bench.


----------



## no-way

125lb for reps flat... prefer db's over bb bench, find it puts less pressure on anterior delts which I often have injuries in.


----------



## Thunder99

Strong e numbers itt


----------



## Pablos888

32.5kg (each hand) for 5 reps. Gym goes up to 70kg so quite a bit to go.


----------



## Kazza61

I like the feel of DB Bench Presses but training on my own in the garage, the real challenge is getting in to (and out of) position. Nb. Swinging the DBs up and lying back (and vice versa) is often harder than the actual pressing of them! Any tips anyone? (apart from the obvious of get a training partner or two!).


----------



## expnoob

Got my PB last Monday

45kg each hand for 4 clean reps :0)


----------



## rob w

Kazza61 said:


> I like the feel of DB Bench Presses but training on my own in the garage, the real challenge is getting in to (and out of) position. Nb. Swinging the DBs up and lying back (and vice versa) is often harder than the actual pressing of them! Any tips anyone? (apart from the obvious of get a training partner or two!).


Dumbell hooks.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Kazza61 said:


> I like the feel of DB Bench Presses but training on my own in the garage, the real challenge is getting in to (and out of) position. Nb. Swinging the DBs up and lying back (and vice versa) is often harder than the actual pressing of them! Any tips anyone? (apart from the obvious of get a training partner or two!).


Like the guy above says.

They really improved my DB lifts.


----------



## Kazza61

rob w said:


> Dumbell hooks.


Nearly 40 years of training and I never knew such things existed! They look perfect for what I need and pretty reasonably priced on Amazon. Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Kazza61

BLUE(UK) said:


> Like the guy above says.
> 
> They really improved my DB lifts.


Look how this guy has used them to great effect (Lol!)....






Definitely going to get some though - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ads749r

Kazza61 said:


> Look how this guy has used them to great effect (Lol!)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely going to get some though - thanks for the heads up.


They are possibly the greatest invention I have ever seen. Me going to get myself some off them bad boys.


----------



## Handsofstone

32.5 each hand on incline press not much but i keep progressing i did start on 25kg each hand at the start of the year an my goal is to get to 40kg for a good few reps at the end of march before i move away. Might not get there but its a goal im chasing.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Kazza61 said:


> Look how this guy has used them to great effect (Lol!)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely going to get some though - thanks for the heads up.





Ads749r said:


> They are possibly the greatest invention I have ever seen. Me going to get myself some off them bad boys.


I used mine because I had olympic dumbbells(before I bought my gym style ones), the olympic ones were a pain to get up with anything above 40kg(each) but I soon worked up to just under 70kg(each) using the hooks.


----------



## sambo1990

50 kg for 10 reps no spotter


----------



## sambo1990

@BLUE(UK) is that half rep harry in the vid?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

sambo1990 said:


> @BLUE(UK) is that half rep harry in the vid?


Be f'ked if I know, all I know is it ain't me. :whistling:


----------



## deeconfrost

42kg for 10

44kg for 6-8

46kg for rand 3-5


----------



## sambo1990

BLUE(UK) said:


> Be f'ked if I know, all I know is it ain't me. :whistling:


U sure mate hes an animal lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

sambo1990 said:


> U sure mate hes an animal lol


I couldn't even load those DB's up. :tongue:


----------



## sambo1990

BLUE(UK) said:


> I couldn't even load those DB's up. :tongue:


U aint got twiglet arms surely lol do u even lift bro Ha! Sweet mate


----------



## Russs

Just finally got back to 50's (100kg total) after over 2 years of not lifting!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

sambo1990 said:


> U aint got twiglet arms surely lol do u even lift bro Ha! Sweet mate


It's the illusion rather than non-twiglet arms. In that pic they were about 18" if I recall rightly.


----------



## sambo1990

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's the illusion rather than non-twiglet arms. In that pic they were about 18" if I recall rightly.


Bro ur hench lol keep up the good work


----------



## steveb1

2 ducks


----------



## eezy1

50`s incline are going up this year


----------



## Jamiewalker188

50s easy


----------



## Sul

25's on the incline for 6 reps. Not alot, but getting there. Goal is 40kg


----------



## JPO

Hit 47.5kg low incline db for 8 good reps last push session


----------



## funkdocta

My gym only has 35kg dumbells as the highest.... so thats all i can do.


----------



## gearchange

funkdocta said:


> My gym only has 35kg dumbells as the highest.... so thats all i can do.


Oh dear,you need to change that.


----------



## Jamiewalker188

gearchange said:


> Oh dear,you need to change that.


I agree haha!


----------



## funkdocta

Jamiewalker188 said:


> I agree haha!


Just means I hardly use dumbbells for flat press. More for incline once ive done decline and flat bench with barbell. Shame though, i like dumbbell presses brings more muscles into play.


----------



## Jamiewalker188

funkdocta said:


> Just means I hardly use dumbbells for flat press. More for incline once ive done decline and flat bench with barbell. Shame though, i like dumbbell presses brings more muscles into play.


Nice to have a change now and again though, I've not used dumbbells for a while but when you do go on them you realise how important they are for balance and stuff haha.... Did dumbbells for first time last week in a while and still threw 50s up, was quite suprised tbh with you...


----------



## Mikif25

110kg (55 each side) x 6


----------



## Carbon-12

never done more than 22kg each side for 6 reps.. can probably do more if i tried but really don't bother because it's second exercise and it really is more than enough lol


----------



## gearchange

I don't really do flat only incline. 130k for 6


----------



## EpicSquats

40kg in each hand for 2 reps about a month ago, 37.5kg for 4 reps last workout, 32.5kg for 10 reps a couple of weeks ago. Making good steady progress for the last few months, could only manage 30kg for 10 reps in December. Could maybe manage 42kg for one rep but haven't tried yet.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Heaviest iv gone is 50kg on an incline. Could probably do more if i had a spot for the 1st rep


----------



## harryalmighty

40 incline x 8 and 45 flat x 5 cutting natty last weigh in at 76.8kg


----------



## Sega

37.5kg on incline for 4 reps today failed the 40s but i will get them soon.


----------



## Kristina

Only do incline DBs... max 26k for now..


----------



## Chelsea

kristina said:


> Only do incline DBs... max 26k for now..


26kg a side or total? Coz 26kg a side would be very impressive!


----------



## Kristina

Chelsea said:


> 26kg a side or total? Coz 26kg a side would be very impressive!


Hey thanks so much! 26k each side...


----------



## Chelsea

kristina said:


> Hey thanks so much! 26k each side...


FCK!! Fair play, some guys cant even do that!

Have some reps


----------



## Kristina

Chelsea said:


> FCK!! Fair play, some guys cant even do that!
> 
> Have some reps


Haha, thanks!


----------



## troponin

36kg each side for 3 sets of 5 decline, incline is lower at about 32KG.

18yo natural


----------



## bigchickenlover

Just got the 70's at my gym I noticed yesterday so will give them a go Sat! Yea buddy


----------



## gymlady

14 kg each hand  (28 total) and only if i have someone to give me the dumbbells when in position, if not i use 12kg each.. lol still i believe its huge for me since i started lifting 1,5 yrs ago


----------



## todski

40kg for 8 reps


----------



## A-BOMB

todski said:


> 40kg for 8 reps


me too but on a decline hopefully hit 9 reps next week!


----------



## gradziol

44kg each hand and getting stronger. So when I reach 50kg will have to change a gym  as that is max what they got.


----------



## eezy1

45`s currently but 50`s are going up this year if my shoulder holds up


----------



## UkWardy

32's flat & 26's incline, not much but going up!


----------



## Mhoon

20kg on each side if it's just me. If I've got my gym buddy with me, usually 28kg...ish depending on the mood that day!


----------



## icamero1

got up to 50kg a side for incline, which is the same weight (100kg) i use for flat bench :cursing:


----------



## Silvaback

50's flat 5x5


----------



## IronJohnDoe

36kg each side flat 5 reps


----------



## silver

Havent done much recently but last time i used dumbbells regularly i was going upto about 55kg each side for about 6 reps


----------



## jmr

60kg each side flat and incline 5reps


----------



## Neuroscience

to the guys who can press like 80kg. can you row this too? i can barely press 50s now (injury and weight loss) before i was doing kind of a flye/press mix with them for about 10 reps. i maintained all my back strength though and can dumbbell row over 100kgs, **** technique of course but can bench row 175kgs. strong dysbalance lol. but mass is much more impportant for pressing than pulling in my experience...


----------



## MF88

Hit the wrong option, thought it was seperate dumbbells, not total. I haven't flat DB benched in a while, I always do incline with 45kg DBs.


----------



## TheBigD

Earlier last week before my shoulder & neck went into spasm I managed (and these are PB's so very happy):

136lb dumbbells on incline bench for a set of 8

150lb dumbbells on flat bench for a set of 6

Full, deep and paused reps on the 150lb'ers as I want that to traverse across to my benching as well...

Unfortunately need to have 2-3 weeks off any pressing whilst my neck gets sorted but hopefully I'll hit them dumbbells again ASAP


----------



## littlesimon

Flat pressed the 60kg dumbbells last week for 2 sets of 5, 3rd set I couldn't get my balance right and only pressed a single :lol:






Tried the 62.5's this morning and only got a couple reps, real difficult handling these ****ers and getting in position to press them. Kep having to kick my leg out for balance and it was all downhill from there really.


----------



## harryalmighty

hoping to hit 47.5's real real soon.


----------



## Snake

It's a pathetic 30kg for me, but I'm going really easy on the chest for my first year, I want to get a good strong back first with great posture before doing any heavy work on the chest, at the moment keeping it in the 12-15 range dumbell pressing and dumbell flyes.


----------



## UkWardy

37.5's at the moment


----------



## gettingthere88

75kg maximum in gym..prob more


----------



## vtec_yo

42.5kg a hand for reps as of this week. Feel like I could do 45s for at least 3 comfortably.


----------



## zak007

got a personal best last night, the db's in my gym go upto 50's and I pressed them for 20!


----------



## Quinn92

50kg dumbells incline for a couple of sets of 6-8 reps. Train on my own and getting them into position takes a lot of energy out of me


----------



## rsd147

I can do 35kg DB's for 8-10 reps. Never tried 40's...Think I need to try. I wonder how many reps I could get?


----------



## smalldude

22.5 each hand 4 sets 6 reps.

Half the battle is getting into/out of position. Dropped a dumbbell on my nuts more than once.

No idea how people are maneuvering heavy stuff around!


----------



## Bobby's Nuts

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 40kg in each hand (3 sets of 8)

Recently started training on my own so had to move to Barbell Bench Press!


----------



## PowerTri

I get a solid set in with the 55s. any more my form goes off.


----------



## vtec_yo

Quinn92 said:


> 50kg dumbells incline for a couple of sets of 6-8 reps. Train on my own and getting them into position takes a lot of energy out of me


This. I've had the 45s up a couple of times for 3 reps. The hardest part was getting them up for sure.

Pretty chuffed to be lifting more as a natty than a few pinners on here though!


----------



## naturalun

35kg for 8 flat

30kg for 8 incline (done 32.5kg for 8 today winner!!)


----------



## Kristina

32.5k for 6 (flat)

30k for 6 (incline)


----------



## AlexB18

30kg for incline, never tried flat, my chest is so weak compared to everything else its depressing :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats

42.5kg for 3 on my 4th set today, making progress.


----------



## ryda

Got up to 140lb 2 years back, sadly the gym I go to now they only go up to 120lb but at my other gym I've recently managed to got to 8 reps with 130lbs so I've still got it


----------



## monkeez

55kg dumbells on flat

View attachment 164157
this is the heaviest in our gym


----------



## smalldude

smalldude 2 months ago said:


> 22.5 each hand 4 sets 6 reps.
> 
> Half the battle is getting into/out of position. Dropped a dumbbell on my nuts more than once.
> 
> No idea how people are maneuvering heavy stuff around!


25 now

Whoo hoo progress


----------



## IGotTekkers

50kg each hand for a few reps


----------



## BaronSamedii

IGotTekkers said:


> 50kg each hand for a few reps


Liar


----------



## BaronSamedii

I'm joking BTW

Before the lemon pictures come out lol


----------



## IGotTekkers

smalldude said:


> 25 now
> 
> Whoo hoo progress


You should be progressing faster than that mate at your level, what's your diet like? After 8 weeks you should have added way more to your press than 2.5kg

As for getting into position, sit with them on your knees then throw yourself back and knee them up into position.


----------



## BaronSamedii

I done 3 sets of 6 with 36 kg on incline yesterday


----------



## IGotTekkers

BaronSamedii said:


> I'm joking BTW
> 
> Before the lemon pictures come out lol


Lime?

View attachment 164339


----------



## BaronSamedii

Hold the lime just a straight tequila


----------



## spudsy

BaronSamedii said:


> Hold the lime just a straight tequila


Bout the only thing that would be straight, why don't you just ask @IGotTekkers for a ride... he's full of test at the minute and would most probably oblige.


----------



## UkWardy

37.5's Incline

42.5's Flat


----------



## BaronSamedii

spudsy said:


> Bout the only thing that would be straight, why don't you just ask @IGotTekkers for a ride... he's full of test at the minute and would most probably oblige.


Or not


----------



## smalldude

IGotTekkers said:


> You should be progressing faster than that mate at your level, what's your diet like? After 8 weeks you should have added way more to your press than 2.5kg
> 
> As for getting into position, sit with them on your knees then throw yourself back and knee them up into position.


Shoulder injury holding me back but true, going way too slow!

Diet improving. Scared of getting fat so not eating massively over maintenance, long list of excuses..


----------



## IGotTekkers

smalldude said:


> Shoulder injury holding me back but true, going way too slow!
> 
> Diet improving. Scared of getting fat so not eating massively over maintenance, long list of excuses..


**** fat mate just eat and you'll grow, can sort fat out later.


----------



## eezy1

gave the 50`s a go this past sunday just to test myself. got a measly 2 reps but was still happy. can only get stronger for it


----------



## dragom

ok there is mine

flat 30kg 8-10 reps

inc 30 kg 6reps

that is so bad compare to you lads

but then again after not lifting for 12 years,eating crap and bad life style

i hope to improve


----------



## SwAn1

40kg for 8-10 reps


----------



## EpicSquats

40kg per arm for 7 reps today, hoping for more next Sunday.


----------



## lankyprestonian

I've been away with an injured torn left lat for a while but back into the swing of things now...

Been hammering the 130, 138 and 145lb dumbbells for 6-8 reps at my gym for a good few weeks. Going to try and take on the 155lb'ers this week if I'm feeling brave enough!


----------



## RGN

46kg for 6-8


----------



## superpube

Going to try for 32.5 each next push day, after basically being called a pussy in here.

Will report if success.

Gym has 27.5 and 32.5 but no 30's. So bigger step up than is ideal..


----------



## babyarm

60kg for 4 reps


----------



## Jay2110

40 for 4 on inc

Flat for 8 never tried higher


----------



## beeferberg

45kg incline and 50s flat that's the heaviest they go in my gym.


----------



## RugbyLad

Oh combined weight... woops I entered incorrectly haha


----------



## sciatic

I rep out 15 reps with 50kg's on decline, flat and incline (ok I could rep more on decline) But these are the heaviest DB's in the gym :sad:


----------



## zyphy

superpube said:


> Going to try for 32.5 each next push day, after basically being called a pussy in here.
> 
> Will report if success.
> 
> Gym has 27.5 and 32.5 but no 30's. So bigger step up than is ideal..


just build it up mate, play around with the 32.5's even with a spotter so you can get used to the weight. eventually you'll be able to do it.. i had the same issue except i went from 30's to 36's lol


----------



## EpicSquats

> More than most


Which is how much mate?


----------



## superpube

zyphy said:


> just build it up mate, play around with the 32.5's even with a spotter so you can get used to the weight. eventually you'll be able to do it.. i had the same issue except i went from 30's to 36's lol


damn! haha

Yeah its legs tomorrow but I'll have a play with them to get my mind over the mental barrier I've built up, rowed with them yesterday too and wasnt too bad.


----------



## EpicSquats

Managed 4 reps with the 45s today. I might be able to get at least one rep in with the 50s now, lol.


----------



## superpube

superpube said:


> Going to try for 32.5 each next push day, after basically being called a pussy in here.
> 
> Will report if success.
> 
> Gym has 27.5 and 32.5 but no 30's. So bigger step up than is ideal..


Semi success.

32.5 set of 5, 5, 3 And a half, 3 and a squeek and then caught my nuts trying to get them off me.

Couldn't turn my steering wheel driving back from gym


----------



## Machette

55kg for 9.

Hoping for 60 for 5 next week!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

45's for 5, haven't tried higher though.


----------



## UlsterRugby

50kg's could do 55 but gym hasn't got them! 5x4 is my best at 50!


----------



## Shepy87

50's for 3-4 reps normally stick to the 45's


----------



## Nuts

Only do these with high volume work as the DB's only go up to 50's so usually with these 5 x 20 - 30 reps depending on how much pre-exhaustion work done first.


----------



## EpicSquats

Did 5 reps of the 46's yesterday, pretty chuffed with that little gain and a new dumbbell bench PR.


----------



## RedStar

50's for 8 after flat bench and doing 3 heavyish sets building up to this.

Can only kick back one of them though, so have to get a training partner or gym person to pass the other.


----------



## zak007

Heaviest in my gym are 50's, done 30 reps on these! At 80kg


----------



## EpicSquats

Just done the 50's for 4 reps. 6 weeks back in the gym.


----------

